# Cowashing and bunning the key to wsl hair!



## kgard7777 (May 12, 2009)

I have been a member here for awhile and I realized something. The two things most of the mbl and wsl ladies share on here. They all cowash and bun daily. Only allowing their hair down for special occasions. Anyone else realize this too?


----------



## Denise11 (May 12, 2009)

Yes. When my hair was at it's longest (between BSL and MBL), all I did was wear a bun. I didn't know anything about protective styling, I just didn't want to deal with my hair.


----------



## kgard7777 (May 12, 2009)

So you cut it Denise11?


----------



## ebonyhair (May 12, 2009)

ITA! I have been bunning and cowashing for four months and I have noticed a HUGE difference in retention


----------



## kgard7777 (May 12, 2009)

Wow Ebony hair I just looked at your avatar pics. There is a big difference! Great job


----------



## Mz.Shug (May 12, 2009)

Ebonyhair-how often do you co-wash and would you say that it has made your hair thicker?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 12, 2009)

I can't wait for my hair to grow so I can test this out!


----------



## Denise11 (May 12, 2009)

kgard7777 said:


> So you cut it Denise11?



I've always cut my hair very often. I always loved short hair. I cut 3-4 inches right before I joined LHCF in October. 

I'm letting it grow now because I want to see if I can get to WL.


----------



## Toy (May 12, 2009)

kgard7777 said:


> I have been a member here for awhile and I realized something. The two things most of the mbl and wsl ladies share on here. They all cowash and bun daily. Only allowing their hair down for special occasions. Anyone else realize this too?


 
Exactly,what i do.


----------



## MoMo (May 12, 2009)

Trust me this works!  Retention is unbelievable using this method and you will find that less is more.  When I first found this site and started my hair journey, I jumped on every bandwagon and tried every growth aid.  I didn't/don't need any of that stuff (except I do love Mega-tek).  I have yet to experience a setback in the last 3 years since I started co-washing and bunning daily.


----------



## kgard7777 (May 12, 2009)

So for the ladies that cowash and bun daily. You don't mind going to work EVERYDAY with a bun? I am sure you get alot of comments from coworkers etc. Not that it matters


----------



## MAMATO (May 12, 2009)

Do you detangle your hair everytime you cowash.  I'd like to cowash more often but I just dont like the idea of using a comb in my hair too often.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (May 12, 2009)

*I agree on these methods. My last months of relaxing I was an avid follower of BABYGURL's bunning method. I had great retention of my length. Now that I'm 15 months into transition, cowashing is one of the greatest things. I'm able to easy comb with my shower comb or fingers with no or minimal hair loss. I look forward to bra length hair with shrinkage.*


----------



## beans4reezy (May 12, 2009)

I've been cowashing and bunning and I must say this is a keeper. Before bunning and cowashing and I was using a growth aide, but it wasn't until I was cowashing and bunning that I actually noticed that I was gaining length and my hair is becoming so thick it is unbelievable. I'm trying to bun my way until APL in December.


----------



## Toy (May 12, 2009)

It does not bother me to where a bun everyday i try to fancy it up from time to time,I do get the comments "saying your hair is long why dont you wear it down,i give them some type of answer to get them off my back.I run a comb through everytime i wash.


----------



## MoMo (May 12, 2009)

toy said:


> It does not bother me to where a bun everyday i try to fancy it up from time to time,I do get the comments "saying your hair is long why dont you wear it down,i give them some type of answer to get them off my back.I run a comb through everytime i wash.


 
Same here.


----------



## MoMo (May 12, 2009)

MAMATO said:


> Do you detangle your hair everytime you cowash. I'd like to cowash more often but I just dont like the idea of using a comb in my hair too often.


 
I don't detangle everyday because I am 10 weeks post and it is a pain.  I usually rinse then add conditioner or I just rinse without conditioner and put my hair back in a bun smoothing with my hands.  It all depends on how much time I have to get ready before work.  However, I deep condition weekly and detangle using my Denman brush and braid it in one braid or put in a bun.  I wash only when I notice buildup or if I wear my hair straightened.  HTH


----------



## msa (May 12, 2009)

Moisture and protective styles...makes sense to me. 

I can't bun without messing up my edges and ponytail holders basically cut through my hair...but braids under a wig works great for me with daily rinsing.


----------



## Duchesse (May 12, 2009)

Okay, so stupid question alert...how exactly do you bun?

Do you ladies use a band, then wrap the hair around it and pin? do you donut bun? do you braid the loose hair then pin?

I'm embracing my big forehead and want to start bunning almost everyday, and cowashing is great for working out and transitioning.  I did it twice this week and got so many compliments, but I'm a bit confused how to protect the ends while bunned without getting them snaggled.


----------



## inthepink (May 12, 2009)

kgard7777 said:


> I have been a member here for awhile and I realized something. The two things most of the mbl and wsl ladies share on here. They all cowash and bun daily. Only allowing their hair down for special occasions. Anyone else realize this too?



I would say this definitely helps you to get there quickly!  Even if it's every 3 days or so, it seems to work.


----------



## inthepink (May 12, 2009)

MAMATO said:


> Do you detangle your hair everytime you cowash.  I'd like to cowash more often but I just dont like the idea of using a comb in my hair too often.



If I don't detangle every single time, my hair will get knots and tangles and then I lose more hair.  My hair likes being detangled (gently) every day.


----------



## pri (May 12, 2009)

Duchesse said:


> Okay, so stupid question alert...how exactly do you bun?
> 
> Do you ladies use a band, then wrap the hair around it and pin? do you donut bun? do you braid the loose hair then pin?
> 
> I'm embracing my big forehead and want to start bunning almost everyday, and cowashing is great for working out and transitioning.  I did it twice this week and got so many compliments, but I'm a bit confused how to protect the ends while bunned without getting them snaggled.



I just take my hair and put it as if I'm gonna ponytail it but wrap it around instead and stick a pin in it.


----------



## Demi27 (May 12, 2009)

kgard7777 said:


> So for the ladies that cowash and bun daily. You don't mind going to work EVERYDAY with a bun? I am sure you get alot of comments from coworkers etc. Not that it matters


 
When I was doing this for a bit, I never got any questions from anyone. I only got the questions the few times I wore my hair out. 
I didn't have too much success bunning, though (even though I wanted to)....maybe when I come out of braids and my hair gets a little longer.


----------



## TwistNMx (May 12, 2009)

kgard7777 said:


> I have been a member here for awhile and I realized something. The two things most of the mbl and wsl ladies share on here. They all cowash and bun daily. Only allowing their hair down for special occasions. Anyone else realize this too?


 
*Great post! *



hairlove said:


> If I don't detangle every single time, my hair will get knots and tangles and then I lose more hair. My hair likes being detangled (gently) every day.


 
Does this mean that "you" co-wash daily? TIA


----------



## ebonyhair (May 12, 2009)

Mz.Shug said:


> Ebonyhair-how often do you co-wash and would you say that it has made your hair thicker?


 

I co-wash every three days and yes my hair is much thicker and MUCH healthier!


----------



## TwistNMx (May 12, 2009)

ebonyhair said:


> I co-wash every three days and yes my hair is much thicker and MUCH healthier! My hair was a HOT mess before I found this site!


 
I know what you mean. 
I've learned a lot here about hair care.  My hair was a disaster, that's how I found this site.  I sought and found.


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 12, 2009)

I find this to be true too. I retain a LOT more when I bun 24/7.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 12, 2009)

I do the same thing.....i only use heat 1 or two times out of a whole month when i want to wear my hair down. I co-wash 2 or 3 times a week but what has really helped me...i feel...is that i deep conditione every single week!! Never skip a beat on that!


----------



## The Princess (May 12, 2009)

Bun 24/7 Co-wash weekly, DC weekly, wash when needed. Since summer I will be co washing more.


----------



## tiffers (May 12, 2009)

Duchesse said:


> Okay, so stupid question alert...how exactly do you bun?
> Do you ladies use a band, then wrap the hair around it and pin? do you donut bun? do you braid the loose hair then pin?
> I'm embracing my big forehead and want to start bunning almost everyday, and cowashing is great for working out and transitioning.  I did it twice this week and got so many compliments, but I'm a bit confused how to protect the ends while bunned without getting them snaggled.


I do a cinnamon bun like this:
http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/20932966

Wet bunning is the truth. You retain sooo much length, it's not even funny! I went from APL to almost MBL in a few months, but my thyroid and hair started actin up. My hair doesn't like to be wet anymore, so I have to rollerset  Sure wish I could still wet bun, it's somethin serious. Everyone needs a wet bun in their life


----------



## isawstars (May 12, 2009)

I'm always afraid the hair tie will damage my ends when I bun... I normally just put my hair in a pony tail and wrap the hair tie around my pony tail again but don't pull it through.  Is that not a proper way to bun?


----------



## tiffers (May 12, 2009)

isawstars said:


> I'm always afraid the hair tie will damage my ends when I bun... I normally just put my hair in a pony tail and wrap the hair tie around my pony tail again but don't pull it through.  Is that not a proper way to bun?


Try using satin scruchies or Good Day Hair Pins to secure your buns


----------



## isawstars (May 12, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Try using satin scruchies or Good Day Hair Pins to secure your buns



aren't good hair day pins only good for long hair?  My hair is barely collar bone length


----------



## Newtogrow (May 12, 2009)

those of us whose hair is not long enough to "bun" what is suggested?


----------



## tiffers (May 12, 2009)

isawstars said:


> aren't good hair day pins only good for long hair?  My hair is barely collar bone length


They can be used for any length. I love them, they hold so well without breaking any hair


----------



## fe6968 (May 12, 2009)

Is it necessary to co-wash every day? I co-wash every 3 to 4 days 
_________________________________


----------



## tiffers (May 12, 2009)

Newtogrow said:


> those of us whose hair is not long enough to "bun" what is suggested?


To get the same effect (damp hair and protected ends) You can whole head baggy under a wig or half wig


----------



## tiffers (May 12, 2009)

fe6968 said:


> Is it necessary to co-wash every day? I co-wash every 3 to 4 days
> _________________________________


There was a time when I just saturated my hair in Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 to re-damp (made up word  ) my hair daily. No co washing required


----------



## Poranges (May 12, 2009)

I do both and I have seen a drastic difference in my hair, LOVES it!


----------



## thebraudgroup (May 12, 2009)

kgard7777 said:


> So for the ladies that cowash and bun daily. You don't mind going to work EVERYDAY with a bun? I am sure you get alot of comments from coworkers etc. Not that it matters


 

I do.  I get comments all the time that I should wear my hair down sometimes.  I just tell em to mind their business.  I'm sick of people making comments about me not coming my hair.  It's neat. It's in a bun.  What's the problem?  Sorry, just had to vent!


----------



## msa (May 12, 2009)

Newtogrow said:


> those of us whose hair is not long enough to "bun" what is suggested?





tiffers said:


> To get the same effect (damp hair and protected ends) You can whole head baggy under a wig or half wig




I was just going to say, half-wigs are great for protection for me. Literally, I retain every single millimeter. I don't baggy though. When I'm wigging, I rinse my hair in the morning (already in braids), add castor oil, put on my wig, and go. My hair actually stays damp pretty much the whole day. You could put a cap on first though. I may start doing that.


----------



## **SaSSy** (May 12, 2009)

I have been doing this method for almost a year and have retain all of my length, it's perfect if you have the patience!


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 12, 2009)

Whe I used to co wash my hair was mushy. Was I doing something wrong?


----------



## **SaSSy** (May 12, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Whe I used to co wash my hair was mushy. Was I doing something wrong?


 
Sorry to say but you will need to add protein more offen since you will be co-washing with mostly moisture-based conditioner. I use a protein based DC at least once a week and use HE LTR moisturizer daily.


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (May 12, 2009)

U know I notice this too, I going to do this for a year or so and see how it comes out.......


----------



## LushLox (May 12, 2009)

Sylver being the exceptional exception....


----------



## 81Stardust (May 12, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I do a cinnamon bun like this:
> http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/20932966
> 
> Wet bunning is the truth. You retain sooo much length, it's not even funny! I went from APL to almost MBL in a few months, but my thyroid and hair started actin up. My hair doesn't like to be wet anymore, so I have to rollerset  Sure wish I could still wet bun, it's somethin serious. Everyone needs a wet bun in their life




I love your infiniti bun!!! How did you do it?


----------



## bellecheveux (May 12, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Sylver being the exceptional exception....


And Mskibibi (Although she's always cutting inches off)


----------



## isawstars (May 13, 2009)

is it okay to bun with bobby pins?  i don't know where to purchase good hair day pins.


----------



## jujubelle (May 13, 2009)

When my hair was shorter I used a bun form that I bought from Sally's. I have seen posts on youtube that show you how to make your own. I just moisturize and seal my ends, put my hair in a ponytail, slide my ponytail through the bun form, and smooth my ends over it and pin if needed. My hair is long enough now that I don't really need it, but I still use it because it keep my hair in that perfect ballerina bun shape. Word of advice. Keep the bun for moisturized too, because it is foam in can make your ends a lil dry, or you can just sew a piece of satin over it, like I did.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 13, 2009)

I upped my cowashing from 2ce a week to 3 times a week just over a month ago - my hair is doing so well! I am almost 5 months into my transition and today someone at the gym told me that my hair looked so good and she was amazed that I was 'dealing' with 5 months of new growth so easily - Cowashing all the way!

I'm forever grateful for the cowashing challenge because I had given up on cowashing a year ago. I tried it again when I found the cowashing challenge, earlier this year, and could not believe how much my hair loved it.


----------



## Solitude (May 13, 2009)

I think some people rollerset & still wear their hair down...or at least I hope so because I never plan to wash my hair every day or keep it up all the time & I would like to achieve those lengths.


----------



## Angelicus (May 13, 2009)

If I didn't want jet black hair, I would still be co-washing and bunning everyday. My hair used to be so long!


----------



## janeemat (May 13, 2009)

Angelicus said:


> If I didn't want jet black hair, I would still be co-washing and bunning everyday. My hair used to be so long!


 
So you ladies actually wet your hair every single day and then bun it and have good results. That's a lot! Well does anyone co-wash then bun the hair and then not touch it say until 3 days later the next co-wash.  Seems to me this would be less manipulation allowing you to retain more length.


----------



## MRJ1972 (May 13, 2009)

I attempted to adopt this practice myself, but I lose sooo much hair when co-washing ( with the detangling ) because I also stretch my relaxers...I have fine, weak hair so I am thinking that I should hold off on the stretching and co-washing until my hair is strong again...but I certainly agree that these methods will retain length!


----------



## MRJ1972 (May 13, 2009)

Angelicus said:


> *If I didn't want jet black hair*, I would still be co-washing and bunning everyday. My hair used to be so long!


 

Is this because your color is rinsing out??? Have you tried semi permanent?  I did ( got it done at a dominican salon) and the color last longer than a regular rinse...I also LOOOVE black hair, plus I am trying to hide these 3 gray strands of hair in my hairline!!!


----------



## RavenMaven (May 13, 2009)

I do notice that I get plenty more retention when I bun, and my ends don't look half as bad as when I wear my hair down everyday. I don't know about cowashing, though. I haven't exactly mastered this whole "hair washing thing" and I'm still working on my regimen, but yeah bunning gets five thumbs up from me lol


----------



## sunnieb (May 13, 2009)

I am a believer!  I really got into co-washing and bunning around the first of March because I accidently found the thread that talked about the girl who grew her hair from SL to almost WL via bunning. Since my hair is so dry, I decided to bun and co-wash to see if it worked for me. Well, the results are amazing!  My hair is the longest it's ever been. When I first joined lhcf, I was hoping to get to APL by December.  Now I think I might get to BSL at this rate!


----------



## Hot40 (May 13, 2009)

ok I am going to start today. Will it make a difference of conditioner is protein or moiture?

And this is my bun -- I like the messy look -- do I have to learn how to donut the bun?


----------



## Hot40 (May 13, 2009)

Can I co wash with V05 ???? Which one?
Should I cowash every day.


----------



## Luscious Locks (May 13, 2009)

MAMATO said:


> Do you detangle your hair everytime you cowash. I'd like to cowash more often but I just dont like the idea of using a comb in my hair too often.


 
I wash and condition my hair every other day and barely even use a comb on it. I mostly use my fingers.  Fingers get the job done better than you'd think though it may take longer.

I'm full SL btw, if that matters. But my hair is more moisturized with frequent wash and goes.


----------



## Aspire (May 13, 2009)

MoMo said:


> . . .



LMAO at your sigggy.


----------



## LushLox (May 13, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> ok I am going to start today. Will it make a difference of conditioner is protein or moiture?
> 
> And this is my bun -- I like the messy look -- do I have to learn how to donut the bun?


 

I think it's best to use a moisture conditioner.  Daily protein might be a bit much.


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 13, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> ok I am going to start today. Will it make a difference of conditioner is protein or moiture?
> 
> And this is my bun -- I like the messy look -- do I have to learn how to donut the bun?


 

Looooove the messy look! So cute!  I don't think my hairs long enough to do it. Love your color too!


----------



## Aspire (May 13, 2009)

TheLadySays said:


> ...i only use heat 1 or two times out of a whole month when i want to wear my hair down. . . .



Although I think the bunning and cowashing are contributors, I think this is just as important.  Reduction in heat!!  The less heat you use the better.  I believe if you cowashed and bunned, but still used heat evertime, you would not get the same results.  Just my opinion, but my hair has gotten tremendously thicker (even DH noticed) and I have worn buns for years.  Never saw this type of improvement though - so I think it is a *combination of all three*.

-


----------



## tiffers (May 13, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Although I think the bunning and cowashing are contributors, I think this is just as important.  Reduction in heat!!  The less heat you use the better.  I believe if you cowashed and bunned, but still used heat evertime, you would not get the same results.  Just my opinion, but my hair has gotten tremendously thicker (even DH noticed) and I have worn buns for years.  Never saw this type of improvement though - so I think it is a *combination of all three*.
> -


ITA!!!! The less heat, the better. I usually use heat about 3 times a year, it'll probably be less than that now because I lurve rollersetting. Hair is softer, more moisturized and bouncier than when flat ironing


----------



## RadiantBeauty (May 13, 2009)

I am a newbie I was wondering what is a good conditioner to cowash with. I cut my hair in the beginning of this month and I am transitioning from relaxed to texlaxed hair. I noticed that when I cowashed my hair before I cut it, my hair used to tangle alot. I haven't  cowashed since then. Do any of you know a cowashing conditioner that also detangles the hair?


----------



## tiffers (May 13, 2009)

isawstars said:


> is it okay to bun with bobby pins?  i don't know where to purchase good hair day pins.


I get my Good Hair Days pins from Sally's. Here's what they look like


----------



## tiffers (May 13, 2009)

81Stardust said:


> I love your infiniti bun!!! How did you do it?


Thanks girl!!! 

I'm gonna do a picture tutorial in a few days because it would be difficult for me to describe. I'll probably do it Friday or Saturday


----------



## infojunkie (May 13, 2009)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I can't wait for my hair to grow so I can test this out!


 
Yeah, what she said... I'd love to do this (I'm a little lazy when it comes to hair) but I just don't have enough hair to make a bun.


----------



## Hot40 (May 13, 2009)

*CoCoChanel* said:


> I am a newbie I was wondering what is a good conditioner to cowash with. I cut my hair in the beginning of this month and I am transitioning from relaxed to texlaxed hair. I noticed that when I cowashed my hair before I cut it, my hair used to tangle alot. I haven't cowashed since then. Do any of you know a cowashing conditioner that also detangles the hair?


 

My question as well.  I am relaxed.


----------



## tiffers (May 13, 2009)

*CoCoChanel* said:


> I am a newbie I was wondering what is a good conditioner to cowash with. I cut my hair in the beginning of this month and I am transitioning from relaxed to texlaxed hair. I noticed that when I cowashed my hair before I cut it, my hair used to tangle alot. I haven't  cowashed since then. Do any of you know a cowashing conditioner that also detangles the hair?


Welcome noob 
V05 Moisture Milks Strawberries & Cream, Suave Naturals (some good ones in this series are Toasted Vanilla, Tropical Coconut and Ocean Breaze) Aussie Moist, Tresemme Smooth & Silky, Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship, Suave Humectant... You may have to try a few brands to find out what works for you. Read through the Spring/Summer cowashing challenge for more tips and ideas


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (May 13, 2009)

I really like this idea.  I have tried it in the past, well the cowashing, hair is not long enough for a bun yet.


----------



## RadiantBeauty (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Tiffers! I tried Suave Humectant......my hair so didn't like it! I recently bought Herbal Essences Hello Hydration. What do you think of that conditioner for cowashing?


----------



## RadiantBeauty (May 13, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Welcome noob
> V05 Moisture Milks Strawberries & Cream, Suave Naturals (some good ones in this series are Toasted Vanilla, Tropical Coconut and Ocean Breaze) Aussie Moist, Tresemme Smooth & Silky, Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship, Suave Humectant... You may have to try a few brands to find out what works for you. Read through the Spring/Summer cowashing challenge for more tips and ideas


 
I also tried Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship, but my hair was soft but matted


----------



## tiffers (May 13, 2009)

*CoCoChanel* said:


> Thanks Tiffers! I tried Suave Humectant......my hair so didn't like it! I recently bought Herbal Essences Hello Hydration. What do you think of that conditioner for cowashing?


HH is a good co washing conditioner, lots of people use it and love it. Didn't work for me though, dried my hair out somethin fierce


----------



## Hot40 (May 13, 2009)

Do you all cowash morning or night?


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 13, 2009)

I've just started this co-washing thing to see if I can retain and thicken up my hair while I'm transitioning.

Right now I'm using Suave Con (for color treated hair), Suave Humectant and I'm going to pick up some V05 Strawberries and Creme - it's on sale at CVS for 77 cent this week.  

Like a previous poster said, I'm going have to up my protein because my hair is colored treated and at times feels mushy and some breakage/shedding seems to be occurring.


----------



## tiffers (May 13, 2009)

*CoCoChanel* said:


> I also tried Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship, but my hair was soft but matted


Break's Over is my fave, but it's hard to find now because it was discontinued  I've heard good things about Totally Twisted and the new Hydralicious line. Organix also makes great cowashing conditioners. I really like the Shea Butter and Coconut conditioners


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 13, 2009)

If your hair is tangling bad or matting after a co-wash, try finger detangling before you wash. Also apply conditioner, massage, and rinse in one direction which is back. This is the way your hair naturally hangs.


----------



## RadiantBeauty (May 13, 2009)

tiffers said:


> HH is a good co washing conditioner, lots of people use it and love it. Didn't work for me though, dried my hair out somethin fierce


 
Uh oh


----------



## RadiantBeauty (May 13, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Break's Over is my fave, but it's hard to find now because it was discontinued  I've heard good things about Totally Twisted and the new Hydralicious line. Organix also makes great cowashing conditioners. I really like the Shea Butter and Coconut conditioners


 

Do you know where I can buy Organix conditioners? I may try Totally Twisted and the Hydralicious if Hello Hydration doesn't work out, but I hope it does.


----------



## Hot40 (May 13, 2009)

How can I work cowahing bunning and bagging into my daily practice? 

Could I cowashing in the morning bun for work.
Come home cowash again and bag until the next morning???


----------



## ladytee2 (May 13, 2009)

isawstars said:


> is it okay to bun with bobby pins? i don't know where to purchase good hair day pins.


 
Sally's carries good day hair pins.  I have seen the goody brand at Walgreens and Walmart.


----------



## RadiantBeauty (May 13, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> How can I work cowahing bunning and bagging into my daily practice?
> 
> Could I cowashing in the morning bun for work.
> Come home cowash again and bag until the next morning???


 
When I cowashed my hair before I cut it, I cowashed in the evenings after work and class.


----------



## dlewis (May 13, 2009)

kgard7777 said:


> So for the ladies that cowash and bun daily. You don't mind going to work EVERYDAY with a bun? I am sure you get alot of comments from coworkers etc. Not that it matters



I've bunned most of my adult life.  It's easier for me and in my field.  I dress my buns up and I get alot of compliments.


----------



## isawstars (May 13, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Thanks girl!!!
> 
> I'm gonna do a picture tutorial in a few days because it would be difficult for me to describe. I'll probably do it Friday or Saturday



oooo!  Tiffers you better create a thread when you do!  Or I will have to hunt you down for your tutorial lol


----------



## dlewis (May 13, 2009)

janeemat said:


> So you ladies actually wet your hair every single day and then bun it and have good results. That's a lot! Well does anyone co-wash then bun the hair and then not touch it say until 3 days later the next co-wash.  Seems to me this would be less manipulation allowing you to retain more length.



Over the past couple of months I would CW, bun, leave it alone for a couple of days (until it dried) and repeat the process.  Detangling once a week.


----------



## baddison (May 13, 2009)

I am learning to love my buns.  I am in the BUN-FOR-GROWTH challenge, and it has worked wonders for me.  However, instead of co-washing 2x's per week, I actually do full wash and DC 2x's per week.  One is a complete moisture session, the other is a complete protein session.  But no matter what, daily wet-bunning has done wonders for my hair.  This is the longest my hair has ever been!!  I am about 2 or 3 inches away from APL, and I am confident by my next length check on June 30th, I will be there


----------



## hurricane (May 13, 2009)

*My regi:*

*Daily co-washing, ayurvedic hair treatments, bunning.*


----------



## dlewis (May 13, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> How can I work cowahing bunning and bagging into my daily practice?
> 
> Could I cowashing in the morning bun for work.
> Come home cowash again and bag until the next morning???



I think that's to much.  CW and bun in the mornings only.


----------



## isawstars (May 13, 2009)

*CoCoChanel* said:


> Thanks Tiffers! I tried Suave Humectant......my hair so didn't like it! I recently bought Herbal Essences Hello Hydration. What do you think of that conditioner for cowashing?



I tried Hello Hydration and my hair hated it... it felt like straw by the time it dried.  maybe you will have better luck than me.


----------



## Makenzie (May 13, 2009)

**_stomps feet, crosses arms, and pouts_**

I don't want to wear a bun everyday.  I love co-washing, roller setting my hair and letting it air dry.  However, I am at the same length I was last year. <sigh>  My hair is thicker and stronger.  But maybe I need to pay more attention to the testimonies in this thread because I am past SL but want to be past APL.

  **_still pouting_**


----------



## dlewis (May 13, 2009)

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> **_stomps feet, crosses arms, and pouts_**
> 
> I don't want to wear a bun everyday.  I love co-washing, roller setting my hair and letting it air dry.  However, I am at the same length I was last year. <sigh>  My hair is thicker and stronger.  But maybe I need to pay more attention to the testimonies in this thread because I am past SL but want to be past APL.
> 
> **_still pouting_**



If you are past shoulder length you need to be bunning (or some other type of protective styling) to reataining length.  That the most vulnerable stage of hair growth.


----------



## Makenzie (May 13, 2009)

dlewis said:


> If you are past shoulder length you need to be bunning (or some other type of protective styling) to reataining length.  That the most vulnerable stage of hair growth.




So roller setting is not a protective style?  I air dry and my hair is not catching on any clothing to snag it because the curls are tight.

Also, how do you dress up your buns?

ETA:  I'm going to try this bunning.  It's been a year and 3 trims, I should see more growth.


----------



## dlewis (May 13, 2009)

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> So roller setting is not a protective style?  I air dry and my *hair is not catching on any clothing to snag it because the curls are tight*.
> 
> Also, how do you dress up your buns?



That shoud work.

I wear different types of buns and dress them up with beads and hair accessories.

http://thehairofdlewis.blogspot.com/search/label/bun

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=283


----------



## Hot40 (May 13, 2009)

dlewis said:


> I think that's to much. CW and bun in the mornings only.


 
Thanks, I just saw the bagging thread was not sure.
Will stop after work for v05 condtioner in Stawberry -- I think it is moisture


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 13, 2009)

Loving this thread.  The only issue I have with co-washing daily or 3x a week is that I catch cold or sore throat *sniffles* I did this last night. However, last summer I had done this method 1 a week and it did grow my hair our very nicely.

great advice ladies- Good thread. I love doing the bun too! I get all my growth from bunning alone.


----------



## MummysGirl (May 13, 2009)

I Herbal Essences Totally Twisted (this *ALWAYS detangles* my hair). I always use it on days I cowash but don't DC and sometimes just to 'wash' out my DC from my hair. 

HE Hello Hydration is a good cowash condioner too but maybe try it then DC with a light protein, light moisturising con? You have to make sure your hair's not over moisturised so you need some protein (either DC or cowash con)... I use  Aphogee 2min reconstructor once in a while...  



*CoCoChanel* said:


> I also tried Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship, but my hair was soft but matted



Suave Humectant... when you used it, did you DC after? What did you DC with? I'd suggest a moisture con... Suave Humectant has a little protein in it but it's also moisturises so you could get away with not DC'ing after cowashing with it, actually.



*CoCoChanel* said:


> Thanks Tiffers! I tried Suave Humectant......my hair so didn't like it! I recently bought Herbal Essences Hello Hydration. What do you think of that conditioner for cowashing?



I have a bottle of Break's Over at home, I haven't tried it yet cos my hair is doing so well with HE TT, HE HH and Suave Humectant (not used at the same time, I rotate)... I'll try it soon. I have the Organix coconut milk conditioner, I prefer to use it as a prepoo before cowashing, just doesn't feel right on my hair as a cowash con.



tiffers said:


> Break's Over is my fave, but it's hard to find now because it was discontinued  I've heard good things about Totally Twisted and the new Hydralicious line. Organix also makes great cowashing conditioners. I really like the Shea Butter and Coconut conditioners


----------



## CICI24 (May 13, 2009)

My hair grew the longest when I shampooed and conditioned daily or co/washed daily and bunned. I shampooed or Co-washed with Motions silk protein shampoo/ conditioner.
This conditioner was the perfect balance between protein and moisture.
 I would add hair grease or vaseline to the last 2 inches of my hair then bun. My hair went from shoulder lenth to armpit in about 4 months


----------



## *Michelle* (May 13, 2009)

My hair does not like co-washing. However it does like to be bunned/protected. When I go through these silly phases of deciding to grow I do wear buns 90% of the time. Right now I'm going through one of those phases...so back to bunning YUCK!

Thanks D for the links! I wouldn't mind them so much if I could find a style that I can do and looks nice! Right not I just roll it up and put a silly scrunchy on it (yes it's silky).

ETA: I forgot to ask: When wet bunning how long can your hair stay damp before it starts mildewing/mold etc? I like to wet bun but it can take a few days to completely dry.


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 13, 2009)

Just keep it up. If you protect and moisturize your ends that will help retain length. I keep my hair up and in a clip always with my ends tucked under. Whether in a bun or french twist. Even at night when I put my hair in four braids, I tuck the ends under. 

Yes, I get asked if I'm a school teacher or some just come fight out and say you look like a school teacher. Or some people just make comments about me not knowing what to do with my hair. Sometimes I feel like I never left the sand box. But oh well, my hair has been the healthiest it's ever been.


----------



## dlewis (May 13, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> Just keep it up. If you protect and moisturize your ends that will help retain length. I keep my hair up and in a clip always with my ends tucked under. Whether in a bun or french twist. Even at night when I put my hair in four braids, I tuck the ends under.
> 
> Yes, I get asked if I'm a school teacher or some just come fight out and say you look like a school teacher. Or some people just make comments about me not knowing what to do with my hair. Sometimes I feel like I never left the sand box. But oh well, my hair has been the healthiest it's ever been.



My coworker has called my buns _witch buns_ for since '94, as long as I've been here.  He makes a big deal about it when I wear my hair down.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (May 13, 2009)

I co-wash from 5-6X a week. This depends on my workout. Cowashing and bunning has helped me go from collar bone length to bsl in 2 years

I usually work out in the morning and this is when I co-wash. I am also 7 months into my transition. I am also 4a/b

Here are my tips for successfull co-washing:
If you are co-washing more than 2-3x weekly, please, consider using a cowash without cones. Cones can cause build up and this is when you get that "crunchy" feeling when your hair dries out. At this point, the cones allow minimal moisture penetration and moisturizing and sealing is done in vain. I really don't advise co-washing with a cone condish, but if you do so, co-washing daily may not work for you. I notice that a lot of you gals are using HH, and even though it is full of slip, it has a cone in it, so be careful with that. I, by NO means, advise co-washing with a protein treatment.

I detangle daily. I am BSL with 7 months of NG, so I get tangles and knots. if you have tangles, I suggest co-washing the hair in sections. before co-washing, try and loosen up the hair with your fingers by gently breaking it apart and massaging you NG. I finger part it in four sections, cowash each section seperately, twist it and clip it up with a big clip and go to the next. i then rinse my whole head. i do this instead of rinsing each section because the steam in the shower gives my hair some conditioning effects. Also I add a pea sized amount of EVOO to each section. This helps with the slip, detangling and moisture! I don't add evoo with every co-wash, i do it every other co-wash. i do this by putting a glob of condish in my hand. i then add a pea sized amount of oil and mix with my finger before i apply it to each section. after the condish is rinsed, i detangle and twist my hair in four sections. adding the evoo has severly helped with the detangling. i severly concentrate on my roots and ends making sure i massage my scalp gently. this serves a dual purpose because it 1. lifts the dirt from your scalp and 2. helps with blood circulation leading to faster growth. i then apply my towel, get out the shower and do some chores (like packing my lunch), take down the towel, and now my hair is almost dry. i apply my leave in, some leave in moisterizer (which is my condish) and spray with my vitamin spray by lisa ackbari. i then apply some aloe vera gel and a tiny bit of fantasia serum to my edges, gently brush my hair and apply my bun. i then have my scarf on which leaves my edges laid down.

If my SO will hold the camera, I will make a youtube tutorial.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (May 13, 2009)

dlewis said:


> My coworker has called my buns _witch buns_ for since '94, as long as I've been here.  He makes a big deal about it when I wear my hair down.



I like wearing buns. I don't know any profession that it will look funny if you wore a bun. My SO makes fun of my 'witch buns" too, but he loves my hair when its down. I think when i wore my hair down at work, they thought it was a weave. all of the white ppl were like "oh i love your hair, how did you get it like that". I said " the same way you would straighten yours"


----------



## *Michelle* (May 13, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> Just keep it up. If you protect and moisturize your ends that will help retain length. I keep my hair up and in a clip always with my ends tucked under. Whether in a bun or french twist. Even at night when I put my hair in four braids, I tuck the ends under.
> 
> Yes, I get asked if I'm a school teacher or some just come fight out and say you look like a school teacher. Or some people just make comments about me not knowing what to do with my hair. Sometimes I feel like I never left the sand box. But oh well, my hair has been the healthiest it's ever been.



I don't know if this is directed at me or not. But thanks for reminding me of the french twist. I hate buns because if I'm trying to look cute, the bun ruins it! Or at least that is how I feel 

Yeah, when I wear a bun a lot people think I don't know how to or what to do with my hair...lol! I've had people say I need a makeover


----------



## ayoung (May 13, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> Thanks, I just saw the bagging thread was not sure.
> Will stop after work for v05 condtioner in Stawberry -- I think it is moisture




If you can find the VO5 Moisture Milk in Strawberries & Cream---that one is the BOMB! 

When I CW and bun I do it at night. This way I can have a 'cuter' slicked bun in the morning for work b/c I tie a silk/satin scarf on it after loosly bunning. (I use the Goody pins or a claw). Add my leave in and moisture to the bun--focusing on the length and edges of my hair and I'm good to go.

Then, In the moring, I'd put a bit more moisture  and slick it gently w/ a soft boar bristle brush and my hair would be nice for the day.

Then, on days I don't CW--I would spray my hair w/ a spritz and remoisturize my ends. 

It does work--but I get bored--so I am rollersetting at the present...


----------



## HoneyA (May 13, 2009)

Can't argue with this. Frequent washing at least 2x a week and bunning got me from SL to BSL. From BSL to MBL wet bunning did the trick. All in all keeping your hair moisturised and keeping your hands off it (and clothes, combs etc. while you are at it) works really well. I can testify to that. I've rediscovered the joy of co-washing at 13 weeks post.


----------



## RadiantBeauty (May 13, 2009)

isawstars said:


> I tried Hello Hydration and my hair hated it... it felt like straw by the time it dried. maybe you will have better luck than me.


 
Thanks isawstars, BTW what conditioner do you use to cowash?


----------



## jturner7156 (May 13, 2009)

Oh how I love this thread. I will be co-washing and bunning for a while. My hair is growing but I can't retain it.


----------



## jturner7156 (May 13, 2009)

Zee'Ol lady, can you list the conditioners you use or ones w/out cones?


----------



## audacity. (May 13, 2009)

Duchesse said:


> Okay, so stupid question alert...how exactly do you bun?
> 
> Do you ladies use a band, then wrap the hair around it and pin? do you donut bun? do you braid the loose hair then pin?
> 
> I'm embracing my big forehead and want to start bunning almost everyday, and cowashing is great for working out and transitioning. I did it twice this week and got so many compliments, but I'm a bit confused how to protect the ends while bunned without getting them snaggled.


 
I did a quick tutorial on my daily bun

Hope this helps!


----------



## dlewis (May 13, 2009)

Duchesse said:


> Okay, so stupid question alert...how exactly do you bun?
> 
> Do you ladies use a band, then wrap the hair around it and pin? do you donut bun? do you braid the loose hair then pin?
> .





LongHairDon'tCare said:


> I did a quick tutorial on my daily bun
> 
> Hope this helps!



That's a great tutorial.

Here's anothe onehttp://thehairofdlewis.blogspot.com/2008/11/stilla-lady-bun.html


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (May 13, 2009)

jturner7156 said:


> Zee'Ol lady, can you list the conditioners you use or ones w/out cones?



I use the V05 line.

As of 2006, per http://chatter.thebeautybottle.com/archive/index.php/t-364.html and http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=196051
Cone-Free Listing so far:

Abba Crème-Masque Conditioner
Abba Moisture Scensation Conditioner
Abba Nourishing Leave-On Conditioner
Abba Recoup Conditioner
Abba Thickening Conditioner
Abba True Culrs Conditioner
Abba True Curls Activating Tonic
Abba True Shine Conditioner
Abba TruMint Conditioner
Alberto V05 Blushin' Apple conditioner
Alberto V05 Free Me Freesia conditioner
Alberto V05 Extra Body conditioner
Alberto V05 Kiwi and Lime Squeeze conditioner
Alberto V05 Moisture Milks Strawberries and Cream conditioner
Alberto V05 Peaches & Cream
Alberto V05 Strawberries and Cream
Alberto V05 Sun Kissed Raspberry conditioner
Alberto V05 Tangerine Tickle conditioner
Alberto V05 Tea Therapy Nourishing conditioner
Aloe Desert Herb Revitalizing Conditioner
Aubrey Organics GPB Conditioner
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Moisturizing conditioner
Aubrey Organics Island Naturals Replenishing conditioner
Aubrey Organics Jojoba
Auntie Rhubarb Moisture Bomb
Aussie Conditioner, Mega for Normal Hair
Australian Organics Extra Body Conditioner for Fine, Limp + Oily Hair
Australian Organics Nourishing Restorative Conditioner for Dry, Colored or Chemically Treated Hair
Australian Organics Replenishing Balancing Conditioner For Normal Hair
Avalon Organic Botanicals Therapeutic Conditioner, Revitalizing Peppermint
Avalon Organic Botanicals Therapeutic Conditioner, Volumizing Rosemary
Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex Thickening Conditioner
Avalon Organics Conditioner Moisturizing Awapuhi Mango
Avalon Organics Tea Tree Mint Treatment Conditioner
Aveda Deep Penetrating Hair Revitalizer
Aveda Rosemary Mint Conditioner
Beauty Without Cruelty Conditioner, Daily Benefits
Beauty Without Cruelty Conditioner, Moisture Plus
Beauty Without Cruelty Conditioner, Volume Plus for Fine Hair
Beauty Without Cruelty Leave-In Conditioner, Revitalize
Biolage by Matrix Conditioning Balm
Biolage by Matrix Fortifying Conditioner
Bumble & Bumble Leave-in conditioner
Bumble & Bumble Seaweed conditioner
Carol’s Daughter Khoret Amen Shea Butter Hair Smoothie
Desert Essence Daily Replenishing Tea Tree Conditioner with Organic Tea Tree Oil
Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner
Elucence Protective Barrier Balm
Elucence Extended Moisture Repair Treatment 
EO Coco Chamomile & Honey Conditioner
EO French Lavender Conditioner
EO Rosemary & Mint Conditioner
Frederic Fekkai Full Volume Conditioner
Frederic Fekkai Technician Conditioner
Freeman Papaya and Awapuhi, High Tide Volume Conditioner
Freeman Papaya and Lime, Overboard Shine Conditioner
Freeman Papaya and Mango, Massive Moisture 3 Minute
Garnier Fructis (Fine Hair)
Giovanni 50/50 Balanced Hair Remoisturizer conditioner
Giovanni Direct Leave-in
Giovanni Magnetic Restruxturing
Giovanni More Body - Leave-in Hair Thickener
Giovanni Nutrafix (reconstructor)
Giovanni Smooth as Silk conditioner
Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat conditioner
Jason Natural Cosmetics Hemp Enriched Conditioner
Jason Natural Cosmetics Henna Hi-Lites Conditioner
Jason Natural Cosmetics Lavender Conditioner (Organic Hair Strengthening)
Jason Natural Cosmetics Natural Apricot Conditioner (Super Shine)
Jason Natural Cosmetics Natural Biotin Conditioner (Hair Fortifying)
Jason Natural Cosmetics Pure Aloe Vera Conditioner (Hair Soothing)
Jason Natural Cosmetics Rosewater Conditioner (Organic Hair Smoothing)
Jason Natural Cosmetics Natural Sea Kelp Conditioner (Hair Moisturizing)
Jason Natural Cosmetics Scalp Balancing Natural Jojoba Conditioner
Jason Natural Cosmetics Vitamin E with A & C Conditioner (Body Enhancing)
Jessicurl Aloeba Daily Conditioner
Jessicurl Too Shea Extra Moisturizing Conditioner
John Masters Organics Honey & Hibiscus Hair Reconstructor
John Masters Organics Lavender & Avocado Intensive Conditioner
JOICO moisturizer
Kenra Color Maintenance Conditioner
Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner
Kiss My Face Big Body Conditioner, Volumizing
Kiss My Face Miss Treated Conditioner, Replenishing
Le Kair Cholesterol Plus Aloe Formula Conditioner
Living Nature Manuka Nourishing Conditioner
Miessence B5 Hair Repair Leave-in
Miessence Shine Herbal Hair Conditioner
Modern Organic lemongrass Conditioner (fine hair) 
Modern Organic Glisten Conditioner (Chemically Treated Hair)
Modern Organic Mixed Greens Conditioner (Normal to Dry Hair)
Morrocco Method Diamond Mist Conditioner
Morrocco Method Volumizer Mist Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Aloe Vera Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Biotin Conditioner Gel
Nature’s Gate Herbal Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Jojoba Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Keratin Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Lavender & Aloe Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Organics Fruit Blend Chamomile & Lemon Verbena Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Organics Fruit Blend Grapefruit and Wild Ginger Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Organics Fruit Blend Lavender & Aloe Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Organics Fruit Blend Persimmon and Rose Geranium Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Organics Tea Tree & Blue Cypress Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Organics Victorian Emerald Cypress Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Rainwater Herbal Awapuhi Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Rainwater Herbal Hemp Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Rainwater Herbal Henna Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Rainwater Herbal Rosemary Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Rainwater Herbal Sea Kelp and Aloe Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Soy Fragrance-Free Conditioner
Nature's Gate Organics Fruit Blend Asian Pear and Red Tea conditioner
Nature's Gate Organics Fruit Blend Mandarin Orange and Patchouli conditioner
Nature's Gate Rainwater Tea Tree Oil conditioner
Nexxus Ensure Acidifying Conditioner & Detangler
Nexxus Humectress Ultimate Moisturizing Conditioner
No Rinse Hair Conditioner
Organic Excellence Mint Conditioner
Philosophy the big blow off, liquid protein hair conditioner
Prairie Naturals Badlands
Prairie Naturals Chinook
Prairie Naturals Harvestmoon
Progaine Weightless Conditioner
Pro-Vitamin SYSTEME Intensive conditioner repair creme
Pure-A-Teas Green Tea
Pure-A-Teas Lotus
Redken Fresh Curls Conditioner
Regis Design Line Olive Oil Conditioner
Regis Design Line Olive Oil Masque
Sebastian Instant Conditioner
Sebastian Slinky Conditioner
Shikai Color Reflect Daily Moisture Conditioner
Suave Aloe Vera
Suave Juicy Green Apple
Suave Milk and Honey conditioner
Suave Naturals Citrus Smoothie
Suave Naturals Conditioner, Juicy Green Apple
Suave Naturals Conditioner, Tropical Coconut
TIGI Bed Head Moisture Maniac Conditioner
TIGI Catwalk Oatmeal & Honey conditioner
Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner
Ultra Swim - Ultra Swim Conditioner
Timotei Honey and Monoi Conditioner
Wella Balsam for dry and damaged hair
Wella Flash Flood Hydrating Vitality Blast
Weleda Rosemary Phyto Hair Conditioner
White Rain Energizing Citrus
White Rain Extra Body conditioner
White Rain Jasmine conditioner
White Rain Regular conditioner

Cone-Free Leave in’s:

Carol’s Daughter Flowers & Herbs Leave-In Conditioner-General 
Carol’s Daughter Flowers & Herbs Leave-In Conditioner-Indigo 
Kiehl's Leave-In Hair Conditioner
Pantene Pro-V Shining Start Conditioner 


Mid-Range Cones

Kerastase Nutritive Lait Vital Proteine Conditioner
Neutrogena Clean Conditioner, Replenishing
Samy Curls Conditioner
Rusk Sensories Moist Sunflower & Apricot Creme Treatment Conditioner
St. Ives Extra Body Conditioner with Chamomile & Sunflower
St. Ives Revitalizing Conditioner with Aloe Vera & Echinacea
Suave Professionals Color Care Conditioner

Mid-Range Leave-In’s
(More To Come…)

Low-End Cone’s

Aussie Moist Conditioner for Dry/Damaged Hair
Nexxus VitaTress Conditioning Volumizer
Paul Mitchell Color Protect Daily Conditioner
Rusk Sensories Calm Guarana & Ginger 60 Second Hair Conditioner
Samy Smooth Conditioner
Shikai Henna Gold Highlighting Conditioner
St. Ives Extra Body Conditioner with Chamomile & Sunflower
Suave Naturals Citrus Smoothie Conditioner
Suave Naturals Ocean Breeze Conditioner
Suave Professionals Color Care Conditioner
Suave Professionals Sleek Conditioner 
TRESemme European Conditioner, Vitamin E Moisture Rich
TRESemme Total Solutions Intense Moisture Conditioner, Intense for Dry/Damaged Hair

Low-End Leave-in’s:

Aussie 3 Minute Miracle, Original
Nexxus Headress Volumizing Leave-In Conditioner
Sexy Hair Concepts Big Sexy Hair Big Volume Conditioner

Water Soluble Cones:

Paul Mitchell Instant Moisture Daily Treatment
Suave Professionals Awapuhi Conditioner
Suave Professionals BioBasics Conditioner
Suave Professionals Conditioner, Amplifying
Suave Professionals Conditioner, Sleek


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (May 13, 2009)

more...

On-Line Cone-Free Conditioner Listing:

(http://healing-scents.com/index.html (http://healing-scents.com/index.html))
Healing Scents Cedar Forest
Healing Scents Citrus Rain
Healing Scents Dreams of Spring
Healing Scents Herbal Essences
Healing Scents I Love Lavenders
Healing Scents Jasmine Dream
Healing Scents Juniper Forest
Healing Scents Raspberry Kissed
Healing Scents Roses in Spring
Healing Scents Ylang Ylang

(www.cosmeticswithoutsynthetics.com (http://www.cosmeticswithoutsynthetics.com/))
CWS Herbal Conditioner 

(http://www.myhoneychild.com (http://www.myhoneychild.com/)
Afri-Koko Conditioner
Banana Creme Conditioner
Sweet Citrus Conditioner
HoneyBerry Conditioner
HoneyLemon Conditioner
HoneyNut Conditioner
Jamaica Island Conditioner
MYHoneyChild Fragrance-Free Conditioner
Soy Pure and Balancing Conditioner

(http://www.gothrosary.com (http://www.gothrosary.com/))
Can’t Wait Demeter Hair Conditioner
Crypt Hair Conditioner
Dead on Chocolate Hair Conditioner
Dervish Hair Conditioner
Fairy Wings Hair Conditioner
Funeral Flowers Hair Conditioner
Gothic Rose Hair Conditioner
Graveyard Hair Conditioner
Heathen Hair Conditioner
Mayhem Hair Conditioner
Nocturnal Hair Conditioner
Nothingness Hair Conditioner
Samhain Hair Conditioner
Seasons Greetings Hair Conditioner 
Seattle Rain Hair Conditioner
Shadows Hair Conditioner
Tea & Sympathy Hair Conditioner
Vanilla Hell Hair Conditioner
Wicked Hair Conditioner


----------



## Duchesse (May 13, 2009)

You all have such lovely hair! That's it, I'm sold on the virtues of wet buns.

^^^DLewis, I love that cowry shell bun in you blog, quite nice!


----------



## janeemat (May 13, 2009)

I've been doing the kinikakes plait on Wed and just leaving it alone until Sat wash. Sometimes I twist it around in a bun. I guess I will keep this up as tacky as it may look on me.  Oh well, what's a girl to do to retain length.  I think over the summer on my days off, I'll revisit co-washing.


----------



## spinspinshuga (May 13, 2009)

For me personally, cowashing doesn't seem to work very well; I get quite a bit of build-up and my hair starts to break. I also try not to bun too often--particularly while sleeping--because this stresses my edges, give me headaches, and causes breakage at the nape for me. 

When my hair was longest, I was getting my hair washed (with shampoo) once a week, and *always* wearing it in one, two, four, or eight braids.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 13, 2009)

tiffers said:


>


----------



## sharifeh (May 13, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> I co-wash from 5-6X a week. This depends on my workout. Cowashing and bunning has helped me go from collar bone length to bsl in 2 years
> 
> I usually work out in the morning and this is when I co-wash. I am also 7 months into my transition. I am also 4a/b
> 
> ...



thanks for this!
i have to learn how to section my hair !
for me sectioning my hair gets me confused!
I know im so dumb!!


----------



## beans4reezy (May 13, 2009)

Thank you for this extensive List Z lady!  I have been co-washing with Ganier Fructis Moisture Plus which had cones in it. I am going to clarify tomorrow and will start using V05 Moisture Milks Passion Fruit Smoothie instead.

I've only been cowashing for three weeks and I ALREADY see thickness and I am now noticing that my hair is retaining length.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Hot40 (May 13, 2009)

I have the conditioner in now, this is the question.
When I cowash should I rinse out the conditioner if I am going to leave my hair
wet to bun?  I assumed I am to bun the wet hair correct?


----------



## isawstars (May 13, 2009)

*CoCoChanel* said:


> Thanks isawstars, BTW what conditioner do you use to cowash?



I only co wash once, maybe twice a week because I tend to experience a lot of build up.  I rinse my hair with cold water 4-5x a week instead of co washing regularly.  But when I do co wash I use Kera Care's Moisturizing Conditioner for Dry & Itchy Scalp or Mane & Tail's Deep Moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## Hot40 (May 13, 2009)

mixedchica401 said:


> thanks for this!
> i have to learn how to section my hair !
> for me sectioning my hair gets me confused!
> I know im so dumb!!


 

What are cones???


----------



## sharifeh (May 13, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> What are cones???



i think when people say cones they mean dimethicone or silicone or some substance that ends in "cone"

someone correct me if im wrong


----------



## Hot40 (May 13, 2009)

mixedchica401 said:


> i think when people say cones they mean dimethicone or silicone or some substance that ends in "cone"
> 
> someone correct me if im wrong


 
Is this bad for my hair, I just purchased Suave Professional Sleek Conditioner. 
Hard to read on the back looks like Dimethiconol listed?????


----------



## sharifeh (May 13, 2009)

im not sure if its bad for your hair
one of the lhcf experts should tell you im just a newbie 
i think dimethicone makes your hair shiny


----------



## Hot40 (May 13, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> more...
> 
> On-Line Cone-Free Conditioner Listing:
> 
> ...


 

Can I get any of these at Sallys?


----------



## Nice Lady (May 13, 2009)

The most important thing with co-washing is alternating and keeping that protein and moisture balance. In addition, I highly suggest using a leave-in conditioner and take your time detangling--so important. I started in January 2009 due to working in unsanitary conditions, co-washing every other day to keep my hair clean and I noticed that I retained strong ends w/o trimming--only some dusting. 
***I think co-washing so much for fine hair could create more problems. But this just my opinion.***


----------



## Nice Lady (May 13, 2009)

Also, as I have been co-washing  more now, I tend to use more quality products that I find at discounted rates in Marshalls or Ross such as Healthy Sexy Hair Soymilk Conditioner, Phyto Relax Nourishing Conditioners and others. I normally now am a Nature's Gate fanatic in co-washing(Aloe Vera Moisturizer, Herbal Daily Conditioner).

And I also, have to clarify now every two weeks.


----------



## Hot40 (May 13, 2009)

Ok Ladies I am  want to make sure I am doing this correct.
I saw this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=359189&page=6&highlight=damp+hair

If I cowash in the morning -- Rinse out the Conditioner?? 
Can I bun with conditioner? or should I rinse it out?
Put moisture and oil then bun wet? 
Is there a heavy leave in ? My hair did not comb well with just my moisturizer in it?
I am afraid of losing too much air in detailing 

I want to do damp hiar for the majority of the summer.

Ok Help Me I do not know what I am doing


----------



## gradygirl (May 13, 2009)

I am going to try this for the summer.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (May 13, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> Can I get any of these at Sallys?


I am sure that you can get SOME of them from Sally's. The most popular on the board (Suave or Alberto V05) are found in any drugstore or supermarket. They are not in the "ethnic" hair care aisle, just the "mainstream" poo and con. I suggest the V05 Moisture milks (strawberries n cream and peaches n cream). They are only a dollar a piece.

As for cones, they are silicones commonly found in hair products. The most common silicones include dimethicones, which are added to products to help with ease of combing, hair shininess, and hair softness. They are tricky lil monsters because even though they make help your hair look and feel good, they coat the hair shaft making it impossible for moisture to penetrate, often leaving build up. Any silicone ending in PEG-(a number here, ex PEG-40) is considered "water soluble" which means that it is easily rinsed with water. This is a GOOD cone. It is good because it can be rinsed out with water and does not need a sulfate-containing cleanser to get out. Very rarely, does a product have water-soluble cones. Any ingredient ending in cone, means that it is probably a cone. 

I hope that answers your questions.


----------



## dlewis (May 13, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> Ok Ladies I am  want to make sure I am doing this correct.
> I saw this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=359189&page=6&highlight=damp+hair
> 
> If I cowash in the morning -- Rinse out the Conditioner??   _I rinse but don't rinse the conditioner out completely_
> ...




Answers in red


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (May 13, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> Ok Ladies I am  want to make sure I am doing this correct.
> I saw this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=359189&page=6&highlight=damp+hair
> 
> If I cowash in the morning -- Rinse out the Conditioner??
> ...



It's okay. You are asking all the right questions.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (May 13, 2009)

Suave Professional Sleek Conditioner

Water (Aqua), Cetearyl Alcohol, Cetrimonium Chloride, *Dimethiconol,* Fragrance (Parfum), Quaternium-18, Potassium Chloride, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Propylene Glycol, Disodium EDTA, DMDM Hydantoin, *TEA-Dodecylbenzenesulfonate*, Glycerin, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter) (Butyrospermum Parkii), Lanolin Oil, Panthenol, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Silk Amino Acids, Methylisothiazolinone, Hydrolyzed Wheat Starch.

It has a cone and a sulfate.. This is a NO NO for daily co-washing. This is only my opinion though.


----------



## Hot40 (May 13, 2009)

Sorry for all the question but I want to get it right.

If I leave a little conditioner in when I bun for the day can it give me build up?
How do I avoid build up?
If I get some build up what should I use?
Since I am relaxed does it make a difference?

Should I do the damp hair every day for the summer???


----------



## *Michelle* (May 13, 2009)

How long can hair stay wet before it mildews? Does it have to completely dry in between poos? 

I'm thinking about cowashin, my hair did not like it before though (may have been the product). hmmm maybe a mild poo a few times a week (I have done this before and it was fine).

Just thinking out loud and trying to convince myself to do this...


----------



## *Michelle* (May 13, 2009)

ugh...double post.


----------



## *Michelle* (May 13, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> Sorry for all the question but I want to get it right.
> 
> If I leave a little conditioner in when I bun for the day can it give me build up?
> *How do I avoid build up?*
> ...



Use a chelating shampoo.

I'm thinking about this too...


----------



## Hot40 (May 13, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> Suave Professional Sleek Conditioner
> 
> Water (Aqua), Cetearyl Alcohol, Cetrimonium Chloride, *Dimethiconol,* Fragrance (Parfum), Quaternium-18, Potassium Chloride, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Propylene Glycol, Disodium EDTA, DMDM Hydantoin, *TEA-Dodecylbenzenesulfonate*, Glycerin, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter) (Butyrospermum Parkii), Lanolin Oil, Panthenol, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Silk Amino Acids, Methylisothiazolinone, Hydrolyzed Wheat Starch.
> 
> It has a cone and a sulfate.. This is a NO NO for daily co-washing. This is only my opinion though.


 

Thanks Products is the hardest part of growing my hair  is to know what prodcuts to use?  I have to do better --- Will get som suave tomorrow.

This is harder than I thought.


----------



## Hot40 (May 13, 2009)

Can Hair mildew?


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (May 13, 2009)

Yes it can. I live in FL, so mildew is not a problem. But, when I come home, I open my bun and but it in two big plats to help it dry before the morning.


----------



## *Michelle* (May 13, 2009)

I was pretty sure it can, just didn't know how long it takes...thanks!  I'm moving to FL next month this is the main reason I want to give it a try. I already know weekly flat ironing, or just flat ironing is not going to work.  I'm leaving on June 9...about four weeks. After this weekend I don't have any plans for anything fancy so I think I will give it a try starting Sunday.

Well I guess you CAN move the bun around, switch to braids etc...well duh!!??


----------



## dlewis (May 13, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> Can Hair mildew?



I have not had this problem.


----------



## Nightingale (May 13, 2009)

I cowash and wear my hair in a single braid, usually.


----------



## Hot40 (May 13, 2009)

dlewis said:


> Answers in red


 

Thanks this was helpful. After trying today I Know the conditioner made my hair comb easier when it is wet, this could be a problem for me.


----------



## *Michelle* (May 13, 2009)

One more question, please. What can I use to hold my bangs down? They are growing out and don't reach my bun yet. I don't use gel and hate Jam. TIA!


----------



## dlewis (May 13, 2009)

Pixel Lady said:


> One more question, please. What can I use to hold my bangs down? They are growing out and don't reach my bun yet. I don't use gel and hate Jam. TIA!



I think a butter would work and tie the hair down to teach the bangs to lay back.


----------



## *Michelle* (May 13, 2009)

dlewis said:


> I think a butter would work and tie the hair down to teach the bangs to lay back.



That sounds good. Can you  name a few, please and thank you. I will get it Saturday along with some kind of creamy leave in.


----------



## dlewis (May 13, 2009)

Olive butter is the only butter I have liked that I have used.  Im sure someone else can suggest something.


----------



## Nayeli (May 13, 2009)

Co-washing worked really well for me. I was doing it about 3 times a week. In fact, I think I need to get back on it.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 13, 2009)

Cowashing def. helps me retain moisture & helps soften my ng during my relaxer stretch. To avoid buildup, sometimes I'll just rinse with water only.


----------



## AngelDoll (May 13, 2009)

*CW and bunning is definitely the key! I try to CW weekly.*


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 13, 2009)

Guilty. Co-washer and bunner here.  It works!


----------



## HERicane10 (May 13, 2009)

White Rain Naturals in Ocean Mist (3 kinds of algae make it supa moisturizing) and Lavender Vanilla are EXCELLENT at only a buck!


----------



## yamilee21 (May 14, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> Mid-Range Cones
> ...
> Mid-Range Leave-In’s
> ...
> ...



I understand "cone-free" and "water-soluble cone" but what are "mid-range" and "low-end" cones? Does that refer to where the cones are listed on the ingredient list?


And I have to say, I didn't really think about it at the time, but in retrospect, in the past 4 years that my hair finally grew beyond BSB to past WL, I actually was co-washing and bunning (or just clipping up my hair) most of the time. But I do think that minimal heat (2-4 times a years) and low manipulation helped me a lot too.


----------



## melodies815 (May 14, 2009)

Not to be a party pooper, but I think low mani, moisture, and any true protective styles are the real keys.

Sylver2 didn't co-wash or bun every single day during her 1 year stretch.  She wore LOTS of down styles and washed every 7-15 days or when she knew she needed to do so or had time (if she was sick.)

But...she was a stickler for moisture, low manipulation and PSing, whether that meant buns, twist outs, braidouts, bant knot outs, etc...

I could not bun or co-wash every day with my hair texture once it reaches SL or beyond....it's too thick.

What do you guys think?  Hope that didn't come off wrong, but Sylver2 is the first person I thought about on this particular thread...

cj


----------



## Sounique (May 14, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Not to be a party pooper, but I think low mani, moisture, and any true protective styles are the real keys.
> 
> Sylver2 didn't co-wash or bun every single day during her 1 year stretch.  She wore LOTS of down styles and washed every 7-15 days or when she knew she needed to do so or had time (if she was sick.)
> 
> ...




ITA.... Moisture and low maintenance are definitely crucial. That's why bunning is so effective. Your hair is constantly moist, tucked away and not being manipulated. Handle your hair with care, be gently to your ends, keep it moisturized and not cut it too often and you will retain your length.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 14, 2009)

Nayeli said:


> Co-washing worked really well for me. I was doing it about 3 times a week. In fact, I think I need to get back on it.


 
Wow Nayalie! Your progress has been amazing! If cowashing worked for you, then I'll need to stick with it myself.


----------



## Jazzmommy (May 14, 2009)

Great advice on bunning!

But, are there any 4a/4b natural heads wet bunning & co-washing? Any pictures out there? When I wear a bun I gel my hair so that it's neat. Hair butters wouldn't do the trick for my hair, and it's very thick


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (May 14, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Not to be a party pooper, but I think low mani, moisture, and any true protective styles are the real keys.
> 
> Sylver2 didn't co-wash or bun every single day during her 1 year stretch.  She wore LOTS of down styles and washed every 7-15 days or when she knew she needed to do so or had time (if she was sick.)
> 
> ...




I don't think it is wrong at all. IMO, what helped Slyver was her stretch (from the relaxers, which meant her protein bonds in her hair wasn't broken which can lead to dryness), her low manipulation and protective styling. They point is that very rarely will a person stretch their relaxers for a year like Sylver did. In essence, that is exactly what co-washing and bunning is. Co-washing is just keeping water in the head (moisture) and bunning is PS'ing.

I love Slver's method. I don't think that we should look over the fact that she did a 1 year stretch, which helped strengthen her hair. I just don't think her method would be so successful had she been relaxing every 6-8 weeks as normal. her method took a lot of effort and we shouldn't take that away from her.


----------



## Eclass215 (May 14, 2009)

Jazzmommy said:


> Great advice on bunning!
> 
> But, are there any 4a/4b natural heads wet bunning & co-washing? Any pictures out there? When I wear a bun I gel my hair so that it's neat. Hair butters wouldn't do the trick for my hair, and it's very thick


 
I haven't been bunning lately, but I plan on going back after I stop wearing my LF that I ordered 

When I did bun for like 4 months last year, it really made a difference. My buns are kinda boring though unless I blow my hair out first to get more volume.  Here is a pic of a wet bun w/ some gel:


----------



## dlewis (May 14, 2009)

Eclass215 said:


> I haven't been bunning lately, but I plan on going back after I stop wearing my LF that I ordered
> 
> When I did bun for like 4 months last year, it really made a difference. My buns are kinda boring though unless I blow my hair out first to get more volume.  Here is a pic of a wet bun w/ some gel:



I like your wet bun.


----------



## dlewis (May 14, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Not to be a party pooper, but I think low mani, moisture, and any true protective styles are the real keys.
> 
> Sylver2 didn't co-wash or bun every single day during her 1 year stretch.  She wore LOTS of down styles and washed every 7-15 days or when she knew she needed to do so or had time (if she was sick.)
> 
> ...




You have to find what works for you.  Sylver has found what works for her and something she can live with.  That's not gonna work for everyone else or it might, IDK.  Braidouts didn't work for me.  

Well all have to find that thing that works for us.


----------



## almond eyes (May 14, 2009)

I am co-signing with Dlewis on the fact that different things work for different people. I think fine haired women who bun wet must be very careful. I used to do this when my hair was relaxed and I thought that the low manipulation and no heat were helping but the wet bunning with all of the moisturisers caused breakage.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Hot40 (May 14, 2009)

Ok Ok I thank I have it


When I co wash I do not have to wet bun   ***Just Bun****


When I saw the title of the thread I thougt it was about keeping the hair damp




Did I get it?


----------



## jazzyto (May 14, 2009)

when i first tried cowashing I hated it.  I was using tresemme and HE helo hydration.  Now that I have revisited it with Suave humectant and Long term relationship, its better.  I am 11 weeks post so Im going to give the cowashing and damp bunning ago. Its even better with WEN, but that is too expensive and I probably wont reorder.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 14, 2009)

This is my hair this morning after my co-wash - last night:
V05 Strawberries and Creme
Cantu Sheal Butter Leave-in
QP Mango Butter
EVCO
JBCO on ends


----------



## Eclass215 (May 14, 2009)

dlewis said:


> I like your wet bun.


 

OMG - my bun is NOTHING compared to all of yours!! 

I am trying to get where you are one day - maybe then I won't feel so blah with my buns!


----------



## dlewis (May 14, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> Ok Ok I thank I have it
> 
> 
> When I co wash I do not have to wet bun   ***Just Bun****
> ...



It doesn't have to be wet buns.  I prefer those.  But I also dry bun.  As long as the ends are protected.



BlondeByDesire said:


> This is my hair this morning after my co-wash - last night:
> V05 Strawberries and Creme
> Cantu Sheal Butter Leave-in
> QP Mango Butter
> ...



It turned out very nice.  I love the waves.



Eclass215 said:


> OMG - my bun is NOTHING compared to all of yours!!
> 
> I am trying to get where you are one day - maybe then I won't feel so blah with my buns!



Your bun is very pretty.  The longer it gets the fuller it'll be.


----------



## infojunkie (May 14, 2009)

dlewis said:


> I like your wet bun.


 
Me too, I wish I could get my natural hair to lay down like that.


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 14, 2009)

I've been bunning all my life and I definitely get bored with it. I always wet bun because my hair dry is a HAM (big wavy curly dry mess). I don't alway cowash though - I've yet to find my perfect cowash. 
I've recently started finding more ideas thanks to ya'll (DLewis, Tiffers, et al). 

Here are a few of my favorites.


----------



## cupcakes (May 14, 2009)

I bun like 5 days out of the week. it definitly helped but I dont co wash at all.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 14, 2009)

dlewis said:


> It doesn't have to be wet buns. I prefer those. But I also dry bun. As long as the ends are protected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thank you ... I think I'm going to incorporate hot oil treatments.  My line of D is causing breakage and I have to up my protein will include with my weekly wash, dc, etc.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 14, 2009)

wavezncurlz said:


> I've been bunning all my life and I definitely get bored with it. I always wet bun because my hair dry is a HAM (big wavy curly dry mess). I don't alway cowash though - I've yet to find my perfect cowash.
> I've recently started finding more ideas thanks to ya'll (DLewis, Tiffers, et al).
> 
> Here are a few of my favorites.


 
Your hair is beautiful and I love your buns...


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 14, 2009)

wavezncurlz said:


> I've been bunning all my life and I definitely get bored with it. I always wet bun because my hair dry is a HAM (big wavy curly dry mess). I don't alway cowash though - I've yet to find my perfect cowash.
> I've recently started finding more ideas thanks to ya'll (DLewis, Tiffers, et al).
> 
> Here are a few of my favorites.


 
SORRY DOUBLE POST ...
Your hair is beautiful and I love your buns.


----------



## Eclass215 (May 14, 2009)

infojunkie said:


> Me too, I wish I could get my natural hair to lay down like that.


 

Gel and a scarf honey - that's all I do, lol.  It works wonders!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 14, 2009)

sorry if I missed the post...
what exactly are the HOTs for again?


----------



## Hot40 (May 14, 2009)

How many of you dry bun?

I was thinking of roller set, wrap then dry bun every day 
I like the messy bun does it make a difference.


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 14, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> How many of you dry bun?
> 
> I was thinking of roller set, wrap then dry bun every day
> I like the messy bun does it make a difference.


 

I rollerset, I don't wrap though, I just comb the curls out. Then I do a messy bun. To me it looks better that way because my ends have a lil bend to it. I did it yesterday and got a lot of comliments on it!


----------



## sylver2 (May 14, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Not to be a party pooper, but I think low mani, moisture, and any true protective styles are the real keys.
> 
> Sylver2 didn't co-wash or bun every single day during her 1 year stretch.  She wore LOTS of down styles and washed every 7-15 days or when she knew she needed to do so or had time (if she was sick.)
> 
> ...



low manipulation, no combing, dusting and oiling ends and constant moisture work for me for both stretching and non stretching.  i have to do tht constantly.  it allows me to enjoy my hair and not have to do these buns and protective styling.  listen to your hair.  




ZeeOl'Lady said:


> I don't think it is wrong at all. IMO, what helped Slyver was her stretch (from the relaxers, which meant her protein bonds in her hair wasn't broken which can lead to dryness), her low manipulation and protective styling. They point is that very rarely will a person stretch their relaxers for a year like Sylver did. In essence, that is exactly what co-washing and bunning is. Co-washing is just keeping water in the head (moisture) and bunning is PS'ing.
> 
> I love Slver's method. I don't think that we should look over the fact that she did a 1 year stretch, which helped strengthen her hair. I just don't think her method would be so successful had she been relaxing every 6-8 weeks as normal. her method took a lot of effort and we shouldn't take that away from her.




huh? you are very wrong about what helped me!  My regimen is the same stretching or non stretching and its been like that for years. i didn't stretch all the time and ive never done protective styling. 
keys are no manipulation, moisture, constant dusting, oiling and caring for the ends help. and yes i use to relax evry 4 weeks. every 6 weeks, every 8weeks etc
i don't co wash or bun. i enjoy my hair although i have to stay on all that other stuff to enjoy and retain.




dlewis said:


> You have to find what works for you.  Sylver has found what works for her and something she can live with.  That's not gonna work for everyone else or it might, IDK.  Braidouts didn't work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Well all have to find that thing that works for us.



exactly ..find what works for you.  if my hair could just WASH N' GO like yours i wouldn't do braidouts either.  and i'd probably be in buns to if i didn't find an alternative and didn't feel like doing anything to it.  i enjoy wearing my hair out and work hard to keep it out and retain length. i believe others can to.  its not just 'me'


----------



## Lanea87 (May 14, 2009)

MRJ1972 said:


> I attempted to adopt this practice myself, but I lose sooo much hair when co-washing ( with the detangling ) because I also stretch my relaxers...*I have fine, weak hair* so I am thinking that I should hold off on the stretching and co-washing until my hair is strong again...but I certainly agree that these methods will retain length!


My hair is the same way. Im thinking about adding water and con or HS 14n1 to a spray and just spritz bun daily.


----------



## honeisos (May 14, 2009)

ok  you guys talked me into it !  

I really love wearing my hair down and full ..
But, my hair  is getting longer and my nape is suffering from it ...  so I will start bunning and wearing my hair up .. which is good because summer is coming and all this hair in my face will not be cute lol .. 
I already wash 2x a week  and mist my hair daily so I will keep doing this . 
I'm sure this will help me on my way to MBL


----------



## dlewis (May 14, 2009)

wavezncurlz said:


> I've been bunning all my life and I definitely get bored with it. I always wet bun because my hair dry is a HAM (big wavy curly dry mess). I don't alway cowash though - I've yet to find my perfect cowash.
> I've recently started finding more ideas thanks to ya'll (DLewis, Tiffers, et al).
> 
> Here are a few of my favorites.





Eclass215 said:


> Gel and a scarf honey - that's all I do, lol.  It works wonders!



Your hair is beautiful.  I think we may be hair twins?



sylver2 said:


> low manipulation, no combing, dusting and oiling ends and constant moisture work for me for both stretching and non stretching.  i have to do tht constantly.  it allows me to enjoy my hair and not have to do these buns and protective styling.  listen to your hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad you said something.  I know people listen more when it comes from your idol.


----------



## dlewis (May 14, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> How many of you dry bun?
> 
> I was thinking of roller set, wrap then dry bun every day
> I like the messy bun does it make a difference.



I do.  Bunning is good damp or dry.


----------



## honeisos (May 14, 2009)

wavezncurlz said:


> I've been bunning all my life and I definitely get bored with it. I always wet bun because my hair dry is a HAM (big wavy curly dry mess). I don't alway cowash though - I've yet to find my perfect cowash.
> I've recently started finding more ideas thanks to ya'll (DLewis, Tiffers, et al).
> 
> Here are a few of my favorites.




You hair is so pretty !  thanks for the bun ideas


----------



## honeisos (May 14, 2009)

dlewis said:


> I do.  Bunning is good damp or dry.



OMG ! your buns are awsome D !    thank you


----------



## Southernbella. (May 14, 2009)

kgard7777 said:


> I have been a member here for awhile and I realized something. The two things most of the mbl and wsl ladies share on here. They all cowash and bun daily. Only allowing their hair down for special occasions. Anyone else realize this too?



No, that wasn't the case for me. I wore my hair out every day and washed weekly and I got to MBL just fine.


----------



## dlewis (May 14, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> No, that wasn't the case for me. I wore my hair out every day and washed weekly and I got to MBL just fine.



Post some of your pictures Lauren, some of the new members might not know of your relaxed hair.


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 14, 2009)

dlewis said:


> Your hair is beautiful. I think we may be hair twins?


 
Thanks! Yes, I saw some of your pictures of your hair pre-relaxer and I think we have a similar texture. You still have great curls/waves with your texturizer too.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 14, 2009)

wavezncurlz said:


> I've been bunning all my life and I definitely get bored with it. I always wet bun because my hair dry is a HAM (big wavy curly dry mess). I don't alway cowash though - I've yet to find my perfect cowash.
> I've recently started finding more ideas thanks to ya'll (DLewis, Tiffers, et al).
> 
> Here are a few of my favorites.


 
I LOVE your BUNS these are so beautiful.

Thank you a trillion times you gave me some wonderful ideas.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 14, 2009)

dlewis said:


> Post some of your pictures Lauren, some of the new members might not know of your relaxed hair.



It's been awhile. I had to dig these up. 



























It looks like my hair was attacking me.


----------



## dlewis (May 14, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> It's been awhile. I had to dig these up.
> 
> 
> It looks like my hair was attacking me.



Thanks, I know so of the newbies haven't seen these.


----------



## MAMATO (May 14, 2009)

Wow Lauren, I love your hair.  It is so pretty and thick, I've finally found my hair twin.  I had never seen your relaxed hair before ... tell me what are you gonna do to detangle all that hair when you'll be WL.  Please let me know when you get there.  If you find the solution, I may transition, you never know  Take care Sweetie 




Southernbella. said:


> It's been awhile. I had to dig these up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 14, 2009)

^Lauren is now natural.  And her hair is gorgeous - then and now.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (May 14, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> huh? you are very wrong about what helped me!  My regimen is the same stretching or non stretching and its been like that for years. i didn't stretch all the time and ive never done protective styling.
> keys are no manipulation, moisture, constant dusting, oiling and caring for the ends help. and yes i use to relax evry 4 weeks. every 6 weeks, every 8weeks etc
> i don't co wash or bun. i enjoy my hair although i have to stay on all that other stuff to enjoy and retain




I must have you mixed up with another poster. I thought you were the same as somene else who stretched their relaxer for a whole year (18 months) and only PS'ed without getting touch ups.

My bad. Got my heads all messed up. Didn't mean to offend you


----------



## sylver2 (May 14, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> I must have you mixed up with another poster. I thought you were the same as somene else who stretched their relaxer for a whole year (18 months) and only PS'ed without getting touch ups.
> 
> My bad. Got my heads all messed up. Didn't mean to offend you



yeh u def got me mixed up. i did just do a 1 year stretch(12 months) though but never protective styled.


----------



## MAMATO (May 14, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ^Lauren is now natural. And her hair is gorgeous - then and now.


 
Yes I know she is... I've been both natural and relaxed so I am talking about both textures... Yes her hair is gorgeous


----------



## CHECKMATE! (May 14, 2009)

I agree  wholeheartedly, I am on my way to MBl...and cowashing/bunning has played a major role in my journey


----------



## Southernbella. (May 14, 2009)

MAMATO said:


> Wow Lauren, I love your hair.  It is so pretty and thick, I've finally found my hair twin.  I had never seen your relaxed hair before ... tell me what are you gonna do to detangle all that hair when you'll be WL.  Please let me know when you get there.  If you find the solution, I may transition, you never know  Take care Sweetie



Thank you, Mamato! I love your hair, too.

I also wonder how my hair will be as it gets longer. It's APL now and it takes anywhere from 5-20 minutes, depending on how thorough I want to be. Nowadays the only time I really detangle is when I straighten my hair. The rest of the time I finger comb or just leave it alone. 

I'll definitely let you know.


----------



## mscocoface (May 14, 2009)

I don't bun but I do a great pin up.  I haven't learned how to bun the Beast yet!  Maybe something I will learn this summer.  

Cowashing and pining up have been working for me.  Since I went back to cowashing regularly at least 3-4 times a week my hair is really thriving.


----------



## Dove56 (May 14, 2009)

That's how I got WL hair too and not on purpose.  I had natural (I'm texlaxed and BKT'd now) hair that was very thick and curly so to keep it out of the way I would co wash and clip it or or where a bun.  My hair got to my waist stat! My I still retain all of my growth wearing it out everyday especially with my BKT, my hair isn't nearly as dry.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 14, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> It's been awhile. I had to dig these up.
> 
> 
> It looks like my hair was attacking me.


 Please share your back in the day reggie


----------



## dlewis (May 14, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Please share your back in the day reggie



She was FOTM, get me see if i can find it.

ETA:  Here ya go.http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=119


----------



## Qualitee (May 14, 2009)

When Co washing how do you deal with the tangles and dreading?


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 14, 2009)

dlewis said:


> She was FOTM, get me see if i can find it.
> 
> ETA: Here ya go.http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=119


 
Thank you. I stalk'd the fotki and couldnt find it.

ETA: I have used Vitale Mo Body Relaxer last two relaxers and love it. I am also tired of expensive conditioners so I am going to try the Mane n' Tail. I saw alot of people have good success with it.


----------



## dlewis (May 14, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> When Co washing how do you deal with the tangles and dreading?



I don't have dreading but I do have tangles but only when I let my bun down at night.  As long as I don't take the bun down until cw day I'm _ok_ with the tangles/ they aren't so bad.

When I detangle, I fingercomb first and then apply the conditioner and comb with a seamless comb.  The longer I stretch the more tangles I have.


----------



## dlewis (May 14, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Thank you. I stalk'd the fotki and couldnt find it.
> 
> ETA: I have used Vitale Mo Body Relaxer last two relaxers and love it. I am also tired of expensive conditioners so I am going to try the Mane n' Tail. I saw alot of people have good success with it.



Sally's have Mane and Tail on sale right now.


----------



## Caramela (May 14, 2009)

kgard7777 said:


> So for the ladies that cowash and bun daily. You don't mind going to work EVERYDAY with a bun? I am sure you get alot of comments from coworkers etc. Not that it matters



I don't mind. When I want to get "cute" I throw on a 1/2 wig with a soft headband. But co-washing is easy and by far is the thing that has helped me retain the most length ever!  




MAMATO said:


> Do you detangle your hair everytime you cowash.  I'd like to cowash more often but I just dont like the idea of using a comb in my hair too often.



Yes! I didn't used to. But I had some tangling issues. When I learned how to detangle and comb in the shower with a Jilbere Shower comb I found I had much less hair loss and no tangles! I don't comb my hair while it's dry. And I use a baby soft brush to smooth my hair down outside of the shower.


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 14, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> When Co washing how do you deal with the tangles and dreading?


 
OMG, yes this is a problem. I know some with long lengths say they gave up on combing and use their fingers and such. I use a wide tooth comb regularly, I do not let my hair mat up and get tangled like that, it is so not worth the extra time detangling. I make sure my hair is combed through before I co-wash or wash. My process has to be quick.

There are times when I am not feeling well over the course of a few days, and with no attention to my hair, it will get matted and need a serious detangle, at those times I add cowboy magic to my shampoo, that way I dont lose any hair in the process. It works for me.


----------



## Qualitee (May 14, 2009)

So whats the best to Co wash with? A protein con,Moisture con, a protein and moisture con or does it just depends on your hair?


----------



## dlewis (May 14, 2009)

Here are two threads I started about detangling

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=203867&highlight=detangling

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=212049&highlight=detangling


----------



## dlewis (May 14, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> So whats the best to Co wash with? A protein con,Moisture con, a protein and moisture con or does it just depends on your hair?



I think it depends.  For me moisturizing.


----------



## *Frisky* (May 14, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Thank you. I stalk'd the fotki and couldnt find it.
> 
> ETA:* I have used Vitale Mo Body Relaxer* last two relaxers and love it. I am also tired of expensive conditioners so I am going to try the Mane n' Tail. I saw alot of people have good success with it.


 

Is this a lye relaxer? Your hair is lovely by the way...


----------



## ebonylocs (May 14, 2009)

Nice Lady said:


> ***I think co-washing so much for fine hair could create more problems. But this just my opinion.***



I agree. People with thin tangly strands may suffer a lot of tangling and breakage from daily co-washing.
______________
Re whether bunning / protective styling is necessary: I think people with strong strands can get away with not protective styling simply because their strands are not so easily worn away by friction and exposure. From looking at Lauren's and Sylver's hair you can tell they have thick strong strands and quite likely always had abundant hair. You have to know what your hair will toleraete and what will make it thrive.


----------



## MAMATO (May 14, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> Thank you, Mamato! I love your hair, too.
> 
> I also wonder how my hair will be as it gets longer. It's APL now and it takes anywhere from 5-20 minutes, depending on how thorough I want to be. Nowadays the only time I really detangle is when I straighten my hair. The rest of the time I finger comb or just leave it alone.
> 
> I'll definitely let you know.


 

You are doing great with only 5 to 20 mins...I was expecting more, so whatever you are doing keep doing it


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 14, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> So whats the best to Co wash with? A protein con,Moisture con, a protein and moisture con or does it just depends on your hair?


 
Co-washing I use suave humectant with one of my Ayurvedic powders.


----------



## HERicane10 (May 14, 2009)

Don't sleep on White Rain Ocean Mist and Lavender-Vanilla!


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 14, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> Don't sleep on White Rain Ocean Mist and Lavender-Vanilla!


 

I like the white rain ocean mist, suave makes it too. Funny thing is, my husband is the one who bought it for my son  It was in my sons bathroom and I was like what made you buy that, thats some good stuff, and he replied that my husband bought it for him.


----------



## Qualitee (May 14, 2009)

One think I've noticed about women who Cowash, their hair is ssssooooo thick!


----------



## yamilee21 (May 14, 2009)

yamilee21 said:


> I understand "cone-free" and "water-soluble cone" but what are "mid-range" and "low-end" cones? Does that refer to where the cones are listed on the ingredient list?



Can anyone answer my question about cones, please? Thanks.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 14, 2009)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I can't wait for my hair to grow so I can test this out!



i see  your pic and your hair is growing!


----------



## Aspire (May 14, 2009)

ebonylocs said:


> I agree. People with thin tangly strands may suffer a lot of tangling and breakage from daily co-washing.
> ______________
> Re whether bunning / protective styling is necessary: I think people with strong strands can get away with not protective styling simply because their strands are not so easily worn away by friction and exposure. From looking at Lauren's and Sylver's hair you can tell they have thick strong strands and quite likely always had abundant hair. You have to know what your hair will toleraete and what will make it thrive.



I understand where you are coming from, but I have to say this. . . .

Growing up, I was always the one known as the "one with the tangly hair".  My hair has always been superfine, and incredibly tangly.  I always had a LOT of it, but it was fine.  Once I started with the steady relaxers, any thickness I had was reduced to nothing.  I would take 5 hairs from my head to make the thickness of one of my eylashes.  You could not see a single strand unless you looked at it carefully. . . 

*UNTIL *I joined this board.  I stated in an earlier post, that my hair is thicker than it has *ever* been.  For me, and I still stick by this, it has been the continuous care that I learned about on this board - particularly NO HEAT.  Now when I pull my hair back, it has the smooth look, thickness, and shine that I have always envied on other women's heads.  I truly believe it can now grow longer than it has in the past.

My point is simply this, try not to limit your hair options because of its current state.  As it grows healthier it will be able to tolerate more. For me the cowashing has been awesome, and my hair is growing like crazy.  The moisture has plumped my strands unbelievably and because I am not using heat, the moisture stays in my hair (with sealing).  

I am not arguing, just stating another POV.  As newbies we have to be open.  If we did not need the help, we wouldn't be on this board and swimming through all these long threads, right? 

-


----------



## Qualitee (May 14, 2009)

yamilee21 said:


> Can anyone answer my question about cones, please? Thanks.


 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=3929603&postcount=1



homegirljiggy said:


> SO I was doing research, because I love the way my hair feels when i use Sunsilk Hydra TLC, and serums for straightening (CHI, and Fantasia), I mean nothing lets my airdried hair feel the way the sunsilk and fantasia IC makes it feel... But I was worried about build up, so I found some good news for you cone loving ladies
> http://www.naturallycurly.com/ingredients/the-real-scoop-on-silicones
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MonaLisa (May 14, 2009)

Nice Lady said:


> ***I think co-washing so much for fine hair could create more problems. But this just my opinion.***


 
_*True for me ... *_

_*so I'll live vicariously through the heads that can do it...and watch who it works for from afar...*_


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (May 14, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> Thank you, Mamato! I love your hair, too.
> 
> I also wonder how my hair will be as it gets longer. It's APL now and it takes anywhere from 5-20 minutes, depending on how thorough I want to be. Nowadays the only time I really detangle is when I straighten my hair. The rest of the time I finger comb or just leave it alone.
> 
> I'll definitely let you know.


I love your natural hair. Just love it.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (May 14, 2009)

wavezncurlz said:


> I've been bunning all my life and I definitely get bored with it. I always wet bun because my hair dry is a HAM (big wavy curly dry mess). I don't alway cowash though - I've yet to find my perfect cowash.
> I've recently started finding more ideas thanks to ya'll (DLewis, Tiffers, et al).
> 
> Here are a few of my favorites.
> ...


where did you get this hair accessory?


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 14, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> where did you get this hair accessory?


 
Right at the CVS drug store. It was like $5.99


----------



## jujubelle (May 15, 2009)

I co-sign on co-washing not the best for fine haired ladies. My hair did best when I co-washed with some regular ol VO5. Sometimes everyday, but usually every 3 days.  Bunning works wonders for me too.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 15, 2009)

jujubelle said:


> I co-sign on co-washing not the best for fine haired ladies. My hair did best when I co-washed with some regular ol VO5. Sometimes everyday, but usually every 3 days. Bunning works wonders for me too.


 
I consider myself to be a fine haired lady and cowashing is doing some amazing things for the thickness of my hair. I do try and limit it to three times a week though.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (May 15, 2009)

wavezncurlz said:


> Right at the CVS drug store. It was like $5.99



Thank you! I will be purhcasing this! I absolutely love it! Ofcourse you have a beautiful head of hair to put it on!


----------



## jturner7156 (May 15, 2009)

Anyone put castor oil in their co-wash conditioners...I'm thinking of doing this for thickness?


----------



## nychaelasymone (May 15, 2009)

tiffers said:


> There was a time when I just saturated my hair in Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 to re-damp (made up word  ) my hair daily. No co washing required


 

Hey! That's what I do and I wig on a daily!  Not sure if its made a difference but I like this no/low manipulation hair stuff


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 15, 2009)

What is a good way to wet bun and not induce breakage?


----------



## Pooks (May 15, 2009)

dlewis said:


> That shoud work.
> 
> I wear different types of buns and dress them up with beads and hair accessories.
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful buns, beautifullll hair!!


----------



## biancaelyse (May 15, 2009)

This is true.  I bunned most of the winter and my hair grew significantly.


My problem is that I got very bored with the bun.  I cut my hair but I am planning to go back to the bun shortly.


----------



## ebonylocs (May 15, 2009)

Aspire said:


> I understand where you are coming from, but I have to say this. . . .
> 
> Growing up, I was always the one known as the "one with the tangly hair".  My hair has always been superfine, and incredibly tangly.  I always had a LOT of it, but it was fine.  Once I started with the steady relaxers, any thickness I had was reduced to nothing.  I would take 5 hairs from my head to make the thickness of one of my eylashes.  You could not see a single strand unless you looked at it carefully. . .
> 
> ...


Your post is very thoughtful and insightful. I definitely agree with you about being open. I've been on this site for about 3 years and I've tried many things (but always with an eye to *simplicity*). 

My hair is a lot like yours - thin strands, tangly and super duper dense. I have tried daily rinsing or co-washing - heck I even tried it last week  - but it doesn't quite seem to work for me. This is especially so now that my hair is BSL/MBL and I have over-processed ends that cling together. When I was a shoulder-length natural, daily rinsing/cowashing was my thing - I had stronger, more coily strands - so water smoothed and detangled them instead of tangling them and stretching them past breaking point. As my hair changes, my methods change. And I'm always searching and revisiting methods to find something that works for good.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 15, 2009)

jturner7156 said:


> Anyone put castor oil in their co-wash conditioners...I'm thinking of doing this for thickness?


 
I don't use CO for my conditioners but I use it to deep condition and it does thicken up my hair and I even use it when I rollerset and the hair comes out thick. The only thing is that you need to make sure that you are clarifying every 2 weeks or so because it is a heavy oil and have build up on your hair.


----------



## Mz.Shug (May 15, 2009)

Which leads to my question how often do you guys (co-washers) use shampoo?


----------



## SelfStyled (May 16, 2009)

msa said:


> I was just going to say, half-wigs are great for protection for me. Literally, I retain every single millimeter. I don't baggy though. When I'm wigging, I rinse my hair in the morning (already in braids), add castor oil, put on my wig, and go. My hair actually stays damp pretty much the whole day. You could put a cap on first though. I may start doing that.


 

Gotta second this- I do bun, but I also use half wigs on top of the bun.  No one knows the bun is under the half wig.  

I wash once a week with a no sulfate poo and every other week with Aloe Rid.


----------



## LovinLocks (May 16, 2009)

Yup, I concur.  Kinda got away from it when hair hit mid-back then it occurred to me, "Dummy, it's what got you here, don't stop now"; so I'm back in the groove.  Co-wash then bun.  I do several times a week.  I used to do it everyday.  My cousin was fussing at me about going out in the winter with wet hair (geez, had on a cap) that's when I got away from doing it daily.  Being that summer is on the way (I hope) I will go back to daily.  I liked the clean feeling I had from co-washing daily.


----------



## Anna9764 (May 18, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Although I think the bunning and cowashing are contributors, I think this is just as important. Reduction in heat!! The less heat you use the better. I believe if you cowashed and bunned, but still used heat evertime, you would not get the same results. Just my opinion, but my hair has gotten tremendously thicker (even DH noticed) and I have worn buns for years. Never saw this type of improvement though - so I think it is a *combination of all three*.
> 
> -


No doubt there. good point, I co-wash  deep condition sometimes henna and use absolutely no kind of heat, haven't in years. If i'm getting my hair braided I may blow dry for a few but thats it. And stretching my relaxers  a minimum of 10 weeks. Sometimes the thickness is close to a naturals texture. I will put some of everything in it to tame it...NO HEAT


----------



## Anna9764 (May 18, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*True for me ... *_
> 
> _*so I'll live vicariously through the heads that can do it...and watch who it works for from afar...*_


One of the smartest comments i've read yet. If it's not for you...let it go. Co-washing working pretty good for me, shampooing was making my hair soooo dry it was crispy Seldom use it at all now. I have some cleansing agents in my ayurvedic powders. And bunning I think most hair would benefit from, the less you do to it (constant curling & flat ironing) the more it will grow, for me anyways.


----------



## onejamifan (May 18, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Sylver being the exceptional exception....



I don't either.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 18, 2009)

Mz.Shug said:


> Which leads to my question how often do you guys (co-washers) use shampoo?


 
I use shampoo every 7-10 days or every 14 days; I go by how my hair feels and if it starts to look straw-like or unresponsive, I immediately wash the next day or next time water touches my hair.


----------



## supermodelsonya (May 28, 2009)

Does anyone bun with the ends tucked under? This the  only way I do it. I apply Healthy Ends by Profectiv on the ends (of course) and tuck the bun. I'm a big fan of protein and my strands feel strong..but I want to make sure I'm not asking for damage.


----------



## SelfStyled (May 28, 2009)

SS- that is the only way I bun. I tuck those ends right under.


----------



## supermodelsonya (May 28, 2009)

Self Styled--Thanks! I would hit the THANKS button but its mysteriously vanished. I've been bunning this way for a while now...I like wet bunning but my hair looks boring LOL. I'm so used to my sew ins and tree braids.


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (May 28, 2009)

I use to bun but I got bored with it.  I am somewhere between APL and BSL and I condition wash daily and then french roll.  I secure it with a couple of hair pins.

Usually I just run my fingers thru the ends, rub on the NTM, put in a bun and put on a head scarf to flatten my edges.  Right before I leave I remove the scarf and bun and let my hair air dry while I drive to work.  Once it's dry or mostly dry then I fluff and pin up in a french roll.  Occasionally, if the ends are looking tangled then I gently comb out with a shower comb.


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (May 28, 2009)

janeemat said:


> So you ladies actually wet your hair every single day and then bun it and have good results. That's a lot! Well does anyone co-wash then bun the hair and then not touch it say until 3 days later the next co-wash.  Seems to me this would be less manipulation allowing you to retain more length.



This is what I do.


----------



## melodies815 (Jun 15, 2009)

dlewis said:


> You have to find what works for you.  Sylver has found what works for her and something she can live with.  That's not gonna work for everyone else or it might, IDK.  Braidouts didn't work for me.
> 
> Well all have to find that thing that works for us.




I know I use too many words to say one thing, but you said exactly what I was trying to say.

We have to find what works. I agree with you!!!   Sorry so late for the response.

Blessings,
cj


----------



## melodies815 (Jun 15, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> low manipulation, no combing, dusting and oiling ends and constant moisture work for me for both stretching and non stretching.  i have to do tht constantly.  it allows me to enjoy my hair and not have to do these buns and protective styling.  listen to your hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes...everything you said.  I need to type LESS.  I was trying to say to do what works for your hair.  You did it so much better than I did. Sorry 'bout that.   

cj


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 27, 2009)

Bumping for Whimsy~
BTW, I'm a co-wash'n'go bunner, myself...luv it!


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jul 27, 2009)

I've been wearing my hair in a pincurl bun for ages, but never co washed--currently BSB.  For me, the magic trick has been the wet set, and frequent washing to keep the scalp healthy (in addition to the pin curl bun at least 3 -4 days/week).  I really think the key is finding the right shampoo.  But if you can't, co washing is definitely the way to go.  GL ladies!


----------



## beauti4dlo (Jul 27, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> ok I am going to start today. Will it make a difference of conditioner is protein or moiture?
> 
> And this is my bun -- *I like the messy look* -- do I have to learn how to donut the bun?


 


The messy look is cute!!! I :heart2:the messy bun!!


----------



## poookie (Jul 27, 2009)

i agree!  i noticed that my hair was just growin' away when all i'd do it it was bun it!

but for me, i'm unable to cowash too often.  my strands are way too fine, and they are extremely fragile when wet.  i wash my hair just once a week, let it air dry, and pin it up into a cute lil' jungle on the top of my head.

i'm about an inch away from APL now, and hopefully keeping this up for the next 2 years, i'll be waist length!!!


----------



## Jenibo (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm currently using the Totally Twisted... it's been so-so. I miss my Cantu so i'll either go back to that or try something cone free. Right now the front of my hair is too short to be pulled back so i'll part my hair in two sections and bun that way


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jul 30, 2009)

I've got to start cowashing...!!!


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm in individuals.  Would bunning wet braids make my hair too mushy?


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jul 30, 2009)

Bumping for reply to post #260 (regarding wet bunning individuals)  Will it make my hair mushy or mildew?


----------



## SmartyPants (Jul 30, 2009)

tiffers said:


> HH is a good co washing conditioner, lots of people use it and love it. Didn't work for me though, dried my hair out somethin fierce



Hello Hydration was created by Satan in the ninth circle of hell!


----------



## soonergirl (Jul 30, 2009)

angiet1985 said:


> Bumping for reply to post #260 (regarding wet bunning individuals) Will it make my hair mushy or mildew?


 
I co wash all the time and never had the mushies or mildew.. At the end of the day i would sometimes let my hair down and it would dry..I made sure to keep my hair lathered down with a leavein and a good butter...


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Jul 31, 2009)

hmmm..... keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## pattyr5 (Jul 31, 2009)

Back in 2003, I was on a tanning mission and went to the beach 3 or 4 times a week.  Since I like going into the water, I was wetting my hair drowning it in conditioner and then letting it air dry.  Little did I know that this was "co-washing" and that it was so good for my hair.  I thought I was just countering effects of the salt water by the over conditioning.  Well, that summer my hair grew like weeds!!!  I had hair down to my bra strap within a matter of months.  

I stopped doing it because the summertime was okay for wash and go hair, but now I'm going back to doing it often!!!  I just hope I can keep up with it when it gets cold out.


----------



## baddison (Jul 31, 2009)

sadly-----cowashing does not work for me.  I wash n dc w/heat 2x's per week.  Moisturize daily. Protective styling 24/7 until December 31st 2009!!


----------



## ccd (Jul 31, 2009)

isawstars said:


> I'm always afraid the hair tie will damage my ends when I bun... I normally just put my hair in a pony tail and wrap the hair tie around my pony tail again but don't pull it through.  Is that not a proper way to bun?




I really like this one for my ponytails

http://www.scunci.com/product_detail.aspx?gid=4&pid=9999999999

it feels like hose and it stretches as much as  I need it to .....

then I fasten with something non slip and not pulling .....  http://www.scunci.com/product_detail.aspx?gid=13&pid=122&lp=9

these come in really small versions....I like those too HTH


----------



## blessed7777 (Jan 3, 2010)

bumping for the newbies


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 3, 2010)

ooops sorry, im not WL yet... but i think co washing is the healthiest way to wash hair and i only bun 20% of time. i mostly wear hair in those big monster clips all the time.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 4, 2010)

*I've been cowashing frequently and bunning just about every day (under my wigs) and I've noticed a considerable improvement in my hair. Now back to growth!*


----------



## teysmith (Jan 4, 2010)

Jade Feria said:


> *I've been cowashing frequently and bunning just about every day (under my wigs) and I've noticed a considerable improvement in my hair. Now back to growth!*


 
okay, so co-washing is just when you wash your hair with conditioner right? how long do you leave the conditioner in? any special techniques required? I'm gonna give this a try.. How often should I have to shampoo my if I will be cowashing daily or every other day?  is it better to co-wash everyday?


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 4, 2010)

Duchesse said:


> Okay, so stupid question alert...how exactly do you bun?
> 
> Do you ladies use a band, then wrap the hair around it and pin? do you donut bun? do you braid the loose hair then pin?
> 
> I'm embracing my big forehead and want to start bunning almost everyday, and cowashing is great for working out and transitioning. I did it twice this week and got so many compliments, but I'm a bit confused how to protect the ends while bunned without getting them snaggled.


 



 <--my bun. 

i use a regular rubber band and then wrap hair around and pin with one bobby pin. i guess this is a dounut becuase it looks like a dounut lol.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 4, 2010)

teysmith said:


> okay, so co-washing is just when you wash your hair with conditioner right? how long do you leave the conditioner in? any special techniques required? I'm gonna give this a try.. How often should I have to shampoo my if I will be cowashing daily or every other day?  is it better to co-wash everyday?



I co-wash just like i shampoo....wash and rinse twice and then the second time i let the conditioner sit while i bathe or whatever....and then rinse it out when i'm finished.



AdoraAdora24 said:


> <--my bun.
> 
> i use a regular rubber band and then wrap hair around and pin with one bobby pin. i guess this is a dounut becuase it looks like a dounut lol.



A really healthy way i like to bun is using hairsticks. That way i'm not paranoid about a band tugging on my hair...but when i want something really quick and lazy i use an ouchless band...both ways are pretty quick for me 

I have some examples in my album


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 4, 2010)

teysmith said:


> okay, so co-washing is just when you wash your hair with conditioner right? how long do you leave the conditioner in? any special techniques required? I'm gonna give this a try.. How often should I have to shampoo my if I will be cowashing daily or every other day? is it better to co-wash everyday?


 
*Yes, cowashing is washing with conditioner. The way I do it is rinse my hair wth water, apply he conditioner and let it sit for a few minutes while I shower, and rinse it out while detangling with my shower comb. Then I do a "conditioner rinse" where I apply conditioner and I rinse it right out. *

*As far as shampoo, do what works for you. My hair doesn't seem to like shampoo much anyymore, so I just clarify every once in a while. Other times I wash my hair with baking soda. I cowash about every 2-3 days.*


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 4, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> I do the same thing.....i only use heat 1 or two times out of a whole month when i want to wear my hair down. I co-wash 2 or 3 times a week but what has really helped me...i feel...is that i deep conditione every single week!! Never skip a beat on that!


 
ME TOO! 



tiffers said:


> I do a cinnamon bun like this:
> http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/20932966
> 
> Wet bunning is the truth. You retain sooo much length, it's not even funny! *I went from APL to almost MBL in a few months,* but my thyroid and hair started actin up. My hair doesn't like to be wet anymore, so I have to rollerset  Sure wish I could still wet bun, it's somethin serious. *Everyone needs a wet bun in their life*


 
That's my hope too! 



janeemat said:


> So you ladies actually wet your hair every single day and then bun it and have good results. That's a lot! Well does anyone co-wash then bun the hair and then not touch it say until 3 days later the next co-wash. Seems to me this would be less manipulation allowing you to retain more length.


 
It really isn't for me.  My routine is down, products are down and I am quicker at it now.  My hair is between SL & APL.  Love wet bunning!



isawstars said:


> I tried Hello Hydration and my hair hated it... it felt like straw by the time it dried. maybe you will have better luck than me.


 
Yea, I'm not really liking it as much either.  I am sticking to my staples: Keracare Humecto, Yes to Carrots & Garnier Fructis Length & Strength!  Simplifying my PJism and getting into a serious regimen rhythm now & loving it! 



dlewis said:


> If you are past shoulder length you need to be bunning (or some other type of protective styling) to reataining length. That the most vulnerable stage of hair growth.


 
I agree! I am in the 2010 Winter bunning challenge.  I'm not losing unnecessary hair this winter!  And I really want to reach my goals!



*Michelle* said:


> My hair does not like co-washing. However it does like to be bunned/protected. When I go through these silly phases of deciding to grow I do wear buns 90% of the time. Right now I'm going through one of those phases...so back to bunning YUCK!
> 
> Thanks D for the links! I wouldn't mind them so much if I could find a style that I can do and looks nice! Right not I just roll it up and put a silly scrunchy on it (yes it's silky).
> 
> ETA: I forgot to ask: *When wet bunning how long can your hair stay damp before it starts mildewing/mold etc?* I like to wet bun but it can take a few days to completely dry.


 
I've never had any issues with mold/ mildew. I re-do my bun daily & either co-wash or do a looser bun so it can dry.  Also, @ night, I put my hair into 2 Pokahontas braids and cover with a silk scarf to sleep so it can dry.


----------



## lovenharmony (Jan 4, 2010)

Minus the co-washing (too much manipulation for me) this is what I've done for the past 2 years! I started with NL hair and now I'm just about APL! I will continue until I get to BSL, then maybe....just maybe I might experiment with different styles!


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm going to get back on bunning now that my hair is long enough.

Since I'm back to working out, I will have to co-wash more often also.  My head sweats like crazy, so I may have to co-wash every other day or so.

The only thing I'm worried about is my hair becoming too mushy.  I'm natural, and it can take a day for my hair to dry in a bun, so if the center of my head (wherever I place the bun) is always wet, could that lead to problems?

I do keep my moisture/protein balance in check.

ETA:  I love securing my buns with Good Day Hair Pins.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 4, 2010)

dlewis said:


> That shoud work.
> 
> I wear different types of buns and dress them up with beads and hair accessories.
> 
> ...


 Your hair is gorgeous in buns! I like the variety of buns you have created with your hair!


----------



## CaliDiamond (Jan 4, 2010)

You can counter the mushiness from daily co-washing by adding protein conditioners or sealing with protein-like oils (cocount oil, vatika oils [w/henna], wheat germ oil, etc..)


----------



## TemiLnd (Jan 4, 2010)

What if my hair is too short to bun? I mean when in my natural state, i.e. not blow dried... My hair is so thick I don't think I can pull it back into one.


----------



## MilaXs3 (Jan 4, 2010)

I cowash daily and bun 95% of the time...and have noticed a huge difference in retention...I have no shedding and my hair just "feels" more healthy...(im also taking garlic supplements too...which help to prevent shedding)...I feel guilty when I leave my hair down or get to busy to cowash (I miss about a day a month)...at first I thought "cowash daily?  who has time for that?" but now it is just a part of my nightly "me time" routine after I get the kids to bed!


----------



## amwcah (Jan 4, 2010)

TemiLnd said:


> What if my hair is too short to bun? I mean when in my natural state, i.e. not blow dried... My hair is so thick I don't think I can pull it back into one.


 
The key is keeping it moisturized and having your ends protected.  You probably could do something similar to your photo, but a bun/french roll to tuck the ends in.  Does that make sense?


----------



## TemiLnd (Jan 4, 2010)

amwcah said:


> The key is keeping it moisturized and having your ends protected. You probably could do something similar to your photo, but a bun/french roll to tuck the ends in. Does that make sense?


 

Ok that makes sense. So just moisture and hide my ends. So I can basically imagine anything and do it as mong as I stick to those rules... Thanks


----------



## rufus12 (Jan 6, 2010)

bump.....


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 6, 2010)

This is a great thread! Co-washing and bunning helped me get from SL to APl in 3 months!
Now I'm just past BSL aiming for MBL then WL and I'm going back to ca-washing. I've returned to my bunning ways this year also!


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 6, 2010)

amwcah said:


> The key is keeping it moisturized and having your ends protected.  You probably could do something similar to your photo, but a bun/french roll to tuck the ends in.  Does that make sense?



I think there might be something else going on with the cowashing, also.  I think the constant cleaning keeps any fungus at bay.  I read here on lhcf that there are types of fungus that even feed on hair; and that may be why nationalities that frequently wash traditionally have thicker fuller longer hair.

My hair thickens with daily cowashing.  

Maybe if you moisturze and keep the ends protected *and also use something that battles fungus on the scalp; like a sulfur solution or MN* you could mimick the effects of daily cowashing.


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 6, 2010)

yay love cowashing... Been doing so for almost 4 years and am almost mbl.. I use octopus clips, good hair day pins, or a flexi 8 clip... Aussie moist is my condish of choice lately of course followed by Qhemet products.. Would love to be wsl by december... Keep it moist ladies...


----------



## amwcah (Jan 6, 2010)

sheba1 said:


> I think there might be something else going on with the cowashing, also. I think the constant cleaning keeps any fungus at bay. I read here on lhcf that there are types of fungus that even feed on hair; and that may be why nationalities that frequently wash traditionally have thicker fuller longer hair.
> 
> My hair thickens with daily cowashing.
> 
> Maybe if you moisturze and keep the ends protected *and also use something that battles fungus on the scalp; like a sulfur solution or MN* you could mimick the effects of daily cowashing.


 
IDK about the fungus part, but having a constantly clean scalp surely helps as well.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 6, 2010)

its my key to wl for sure!!!


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 6, 2010)

I think I'm going to try daily co-washing for a couple of weeks to see what happens with my hair.  I'll make sure a couple of them are protein washes.


----------



## casey3035 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm wandering if one could get the same results by moisturizing everyday-maybe even twice a day- and bunning?


----------



## Bene (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't co-wash. I like shampoo. But I do bun daily.


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Mar 13, 2010)

CurlyMoo said:


> Just keep it up. If you protect and moisturize your ends that will help retain length. I keep my hair up and in a clip always with my ends tucked under. Whether in a bun or french twist. Even at night when I put my hair in four braids, I tuck the ends under.
> 
> *Yes, I get asked if I'm a school teacher or some just come fight out and say you look like a school teacher. *Or some people just make comments about me not knowing what to do with my hair. Sometimes I feel like I never left the sand box. But oh well, my hair has been the healthiest it's ever been.


 because you have 4 braids lol. weird


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Mar 13, 2010)

are their any natural conditioners for co-washing?


----------



## Stella B. (Mar 13, 2010)

The closest to natural conditioners I own for co-washing are from the AO or Giovanni line. Oh, and I did try the Himalaya conditioner from Whole Foods..Anybody else???


----------



## yodie (Mar 13, 2010)

Sounds like I might be able to join in. I know I won't cowash everyday. So, would a heavy spritz, used daily, kinda be the same thing? Wearing a wig right now until July. Guess now would be the best time to experiment.


----------



## EMJazzy (Mar 13, 2010)

I know this would definitely work for me!  I just have to up the game on hair accessories to keep from getting bored.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep, I have been bunning daily for the last 6 months and I am half an inch from bsl. I started like an inch below shoulder though. Bunning definitely works.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 13, 2010)

I can cosign. I received great results last summer when I cowashed after every workout. I will pick it up on the cowashing when summer rolls around here in NY.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 13, 2010)

tiffers said:


> There was a time when I just saturated my hair in Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 to re-damp (made up word  ) my hair daily. No co washing required



I did something similar when I was backpacking.  I would saturate my hair with the Phyto-specific leave in to protect it from the heat in SE Asia.  This and the humidity made my hair grow like weed...  I might get back on the moisturizing leave in sprays...




MRJ1972 said:


> I attempted to adopt this practice myself, but I lose sooo much hair when co-washing ( with the detangling ) because I also stretch my relaxers...I have fine, weak hair so I am thinking that I should hold off on the stretching and co-washing until my hair is strong again...but I certainly agree that these methods will retain length!



This is my fear also, I have VERY fine and fragile hair so I am wondering how my hair will hold up to co-washing...:scratchch ....... I thnink I might try it 1x week in addition to my weekly wash and DC to begin with.......



dlewis said:


> If you are past shoulder length you need to be bunning (or some other type of protective styling) to reataining length. That the most vulnerable stage of hair growth.



These are my thoughts exactly Dlewis and I am starting to experience this now that my hair is creeping past shoulder lenght... I have even become more concious lounging around the house of my ends.  I have recently invested in some beautiful silk and satin cushions which I use to protect my hair against my sofa material when I am just chilling.





Nice Lady said:


> ***I think co-washing so much for fine hair could create more problems. But this just my opinion.***



These are my thoughts exactly since my hair is VERY fine and has a tendency to get "mushy" when exposed to tooo much moisture, hence hesitation so far with co-washing....





Jade Feria said:


> The way I do it is rinse my hair wth water, apply he conditioner and let it sit for a few minutes while I shower, and rinse it out while detangling with my shower comb. Then I do a "conditioner rinse" where I apply conditioner and I rinse it right out.



I like the sound of this technique.




TemiLnd said:


> What if my hair is too short to bun? I mean when in my natural state, i.e. not blow dried... My hair is so thick I don't think I can pull it back into one.



This is what makes me think also that co-washing is not for type 4 hair unless a little texturized, so that you do not have to keep straightening.





sheba1 said:


> I think there might be something else going on with the cowashing, also. I think the constant cleaning keeps any fungus at bay. I read here on lhcf that there are types of fungus that even feed on hair; and that may be why nationalities that frequently wash traditionally have thicker fuller longer hair.
> 
> My hair thickens with daily cowashing.
> 
> Maybe if you moisturze and keep the ends protected and also use something that battles fungus on the scalp; like a sulfur solution or MN you could mimick the effects of daily cowashing.



ITA agree with the bolded Sheba. I think the cleanliness of the scalp must also help with healthy thick growth not to mention the moisture benefits of the water.


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Mar 13, 2010)

LOVE cowashing.  Unfortunately, it is TOO cold up here in MI to do it year round, so I do it for six months during the spring and summer when it's warm enough to risk a wet head.  

Last year I alternated between VO5 Moisture Milks Strawberries and Cream and Suave Humectant.  This summer, I think I'm going to throw my Joico Moisture Recovery in the mix and see how it works.


----------



## Miss AJ (Mar 13, 2010)

As soon as I hit SL *cough* and start texlaxing*cough* I'm right back to my co-washing/bunning regi.  








motherpopcorn562 said:


> are their any natural conditioners for co-washing?


 
Even though the shampoos are an oxymoron, I like Nature's Gate conditioners for co-washing, my fave from them is the Aloe Vera.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 13, 2010)

I have been bunning for the last 3 weeks.  I started CW once per week, since its still cool in NY.  I moisturize everyday with Mane n' Tail Detangler spray and use a little Trader Joe's Nourish Spa conditioner and seal with Oyin's Burnt Sugar Pomade  this!

I have been paying closer attention to the ladies whose hair has grown immensely in a short amount of time, and it has been proven that this way is the way to get there.  I'm on it now


----------



## LadyRaider (Mar 13, 2010)

I guess technically I have never tried this. Pull back completely wet hair into a bun.

What I have tried is pulling my dry hair back into a bun after I've had it in a braid out or something. Doesn't work. I have too many loose, puffy ends that need about a million hair pins to control. 

I feel as if I have to straighten my hair to make a neat bun.


Oh and I worked really hard to get up to just washing/conditioning once a week because I thought that'd be less manipulation. Sigh.. this hair business is complicated!


----------



## equestrian (Mar 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## silenttullip (Mar 13, 2010)

Before you hair was mbl or wsl what regimen did u use? 



Toy said:


> Exactly,what i do.


----------



## yodie (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm wondering if it's the water on the scalp, the bun or both that contribute to hair growth. I'm 4a/b. Detangling everyday would cause my hair to break. I'm twisted underneath a wig, so I wonder if I could reap the benefits by wetting my hair in the shower each day while it's still twisted or just spritz the heck outta my hair everyday. 

Any advice?


----------



## Miss AJ (Mar 13, 2010)

LadyRaider said:


> I guess technically I have never tried this. *Pull back completely wet hair into a bun.*
> 
> What I have tried is pulling my dry hair back into a bun after I've had it in a braid out or something. Doesn't work. I have too many loose, puffy ends that need about a million hair pins to control.
> 
> ...


 


Please don't do that.  Damp hair is fine, but your hair is at its weakest when wet so bunning on soaking wet hair is going to counteract your whole reason for bunning.  Also, if you want to damp bun on a non-wash day, using a spray leave-in and water based moisturizer works just as good.


----------



## Toy (Mar 13, 2010)

mslittlelala said:


> Before you hair was mbl or wsl what regimen did u use?


 

I have always condtioned wash/deep conditioned 2 times a week 
always wore buns
no heat unless checking length 
Only thing i've changed is some of the products i used
everything else stayed the same.


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Mar 14, 2010)

Toy! your ponytail is soooo to die for.  It's sooo thick!


----------



## drappedup (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow! This is actually potentially good news for me, only because I have to wear my hair in a bun daily. But I use sock buns. 

Are sock buns still considered "bunning"?


----------



## Polka Dot Chic (Mar 14, 2010)

I am going to try this because I have not been able to retain length.  In order to keep myself from getting too bored from bunning I'm going to:

1.  Buy cute hair accessories eg. pins, and scarves (for wrapping around).

2.  Buy a lot really cute earrings.

3.  Buy new make-up, and maybe try false eyelashes.

4.  Take really good care of my skin (i have acne) because I won't be able to hide behind my hair anymore.

I will probably start bunning in May since I just got a really cute wig that I love, and around that time it will be too hot to wear it anyway.


----------



## Miss AJ (Mar 14, 2010)

drappedup said:


> Wow! This is actually potentially good news for me, only because I have to wear my hair in a bun daily. But I use sock buns.
> 
> Are sock buns still considered "bunning"?


 

I'm totally not trying to be a smart *** right now but look at the name of it...sock BUN.   If a wrapped braid can be considered a bun then idk why in God's name a sock BUN would not be considered bunning.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Mar 14, 2010)

I definitely agree with the OP. I cowashed and baggied my ends and I got from shoulder to MB. I'm back at BS now due to a dominican blow out. It's getting warmer now so I'm goint to start co-washing, baggying my ends, and using my growth aid. I know I'll be back at MB in no time with this regimen


----------



## miss Congeniality (Mar 14, 2010)

I plan to do this for the summer.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Mar 14, 2010)

I will add co-washing to my regimen starting tomorrow because I desperately need to thicken my hair, retain and increase length.


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 14, 2010)

Good info ladies!!


----------



## Firenza (Mar 14, 2010)

I've become an advocate for co-washing,and my hair has gotten so healthy and has grown a lot.
See my post on the 'Re-branding' of co-washing.
Someone has taken this idea to another level.
Now I know that outsiders read this board and come away with
excellent hair tips to market to the public.


----------



## katblack (Mar 14, 2010)

Interesting!


----------



## drappedup (Mar 15, 2010)

Miss AJ said:


> I'm totally not trying to be a smart *** right now but look at the name of it...sock BUN. If a wrapped braid can be considered a bun then idk why in God's name a sock BUN would not be considered bunning.


 
....and there are other ways to put your hair in a bun. It's really not serious and I still do not see how it's completely without saying. Anyway, just a small side question since I wear my hair in a SOCK bun 5 days a week and not by choice. Most of the buns I've seen on here do not look like sock buns at all.


----------



## grow (Mar 15, 2010)

kgard7777 said:


> I have been a member here for awhile and I realized something. The two things most of the mbl and wsl ladies share on here. They all cowash and bun daily. Only allowing their hair down for special occasions. Anyone else realize this too?


 

great observation, Kgard7777!

i'm a bit perplexed about the bunning, although i do like french twists and the cowashing is the business!!!

thanks, great thread!


----------



## tallnomad (Mar 15, 2010)

yodie said:


> I'm wondering if it's the water on the scalp, the bun or both that contribute to hair growth. I'm 4a/b. Detangling everyday would cause my hair to break. I'm twisted underneath a wig, so I wonder if I could reap the benefits by wetting my hair in the shower each day while it's still twisted or just spritz the heck outta my hair everyday.
> 
> Any advice?



Yodie.  I was just wondering about this too--whether it's the wet scalp that helps with extra growth.  I used to cowash daily a few years ago and I think it did really help with retention, but after awhile, I got so sick of my scalp being wet as it seemed I would have a wet head for the entire day. 

So the scalp could be a key, but remember all the folks who were able to grow their hair longer than they had ever achieved by the fact that they were wearing Jheri Curls?  Well, they definitely were not washing every day or every week for that matter.  

Also, there is a old long thread on here by HoneyRocket.  I think it's called, "Look what I found," where she interviews a woman who said she grew her hair to WL from simply applying conditioner to her ends every night before bed.  She said that was all she did.

So for the ladies who have achieved great lengths with cowashing, do you always wet the scalp or just focus on wetting the length of the hair?


----------



## grow (Mar 26, 2010)

GREAT QUESTION TALLNOMAD!

who knows if it's the scalp or the ends that really does it?

also, thanks for that tip about conditioner on the ends every night!


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 26, 2010)

grow said:


> also, thanks for that tip about conditioner on the ends every night!


 
Yes, I did this last year when I was strictly bunning and received good results retention wise.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 26, 2010)

I think that it's no surprise that wet bunning works.  From all the threads that I have read on LHCF two things stick out in my minds as encouraging maximum growth:

1. Clean scalp
2. Nourished scalp

It's like growing a plant, its needs food, water and well irrigated roots.  I am sure that it's the same principle with hair.

That is not to say that you won;t get growth any other way, but rather that you optimize your growth this way.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 26, 2010)

ARE YOU LADIES DETANGLING DAILY DOING THIS? 

My word, that would be murder on my hair. I co-wash (or simply put water on my roots) almost daily but I only detangle once a week max. I use a soft boar bristle brush to smooth my hair back, a little oil, grease, and leave-in, and a scraf to lay it flat. In the morning, I bun or ponytail. 

That's it. Not daily detangle.


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Mar 26, 2010)

My hair is too short to bun at this time but as for as daily cowashing and rinsing hair, I DO NOT detangle each time. I’m going to try this two strand twist style for a PO off and on for the next couple of months so there will be no need to detangle.

You are right, for most, it would be MURDER for your hair if you detangled thoroughly everyday. Most just let the moisturizer run through their hair and keep it movin’ to the style (bun). 

Side pernt: Every since I colored my hair (maybe my porosity is on point now) I have no need to detangle as thoroughly as I used to.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 26, 2010)

Protective styles and moisture = Long hair...Makes perfect sense to me!


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah I am trying to get my hair to a length where I will start bunning. Since I don't use a brush , I am too scared to bun with the length I have, even though I think it would work. 

So when I start getting longer inches, I will for sure start bunning.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 26, 2010)

prettyfaceANB said:


> ARE YOU LADIES DETANGLING DAILY DOING THIS?
> 
> My word, that would be murder on my hair. I co-wash (or simply put water on my roots) almost daily but I only detangle once a week max. I use a soft boar bristle brush to smooth my hair back, a little oil, grease, and leave-in, and a scraf to lay it flat. In the morning, I bun or ponytail.
> 
> That's it. Not daily detangle.


 
I think this might be an issue of mine. I tend to gently fingercomb and detangle almost daily :/.

I'm going to minimize it to twice a week only.


----------



## drappedup (Apr 4, 2010)

Hmmm....well I've been cowashing and bunning for a couple of weeks now. I usually comb gently with my Ouidad detangler comb through my hair afterward before putting it up into its bun. I've had nothing but good results. I do have thick hair, though.

But this thread is super interesting. I've been cowashing and bunning consistently every night for the past month except for 2 (one being last night >.<), and I feel like my hair is in way better shape than before I used to. Will keep going definitely.


----------



## grow (Apr 17, 2010)

i've been doing this since i first posted less than a month ago and i can already see a big difference in my hair!

it is healthier and i do beleive it has grown much more, too!


----------



## aymone (Apr 17, 2010)

I have to say that I also agree with cowashing and bunning. Cowashing allows you to keep those roots or the newgrowth really soft and then for the rest of you hair it keeps it well conditioned if I can put it that way. Now bunning allows you to keep your length, because the less trim you get the better and then you can achieve that blunt which when you have thin hair like mine is priceless. 

As far as combs, I would say that I am having a great experience with the bone combs from Hairsense.com. They are kind of pricey, but then again it's quality and anything for my hair, right. 

I think if I had bunned sooner or earlier in my hair journey, my hair would have been on my butt by now, seriously.


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 17, 2010)

Last summer, I cowashed and then bunned my hair after every workout. This was the best thing I ever did for my hair- my hair retained moisture (and length) like crazy. Right now, I am stretching, so my hair stays protected in braids, but after my retouch, I am going right back to cowashing and bunning. It works!


----------



## LeftRightRepeat (Apr 17, 2010)

With the  hot weather upon us I have to wash at least 2 x a week (up from one), because of my  sweaty, itchy scalp .

Maybe one of these could be a co-wash, or maybe my hair would still feel dirty if I don't use shampoo 

The plan is to  wash (or co-wash)  and bun once a week, and rollerset once a week. I plan to do this  from now until  the end of summer .


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 17, 2010)

I only detangle once a week. I co-wash 3 times a week and just brush it back to smooth down. I couldnt imagine trying to detangle every co-wash


----------



## newgrowth15 (Apr 17, 2010)

I love co-washing and bunning.  I have very thick 3c/4a hair that is hard to control without heat.  I used heat on my hair 3X's in the last four months (for special occasions and length checks).  Now that all the major events are over, I have gone back to co-washing 2-3 times per week and bunning every day.  I don't plan to use heat on my hair for the rest of this year (not even for length checks).  I am currently APL when straightened and want to get to MBL by December 2010.


----------



## grow (Apr 19, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I only detangle once a week. I co-wash 3 times a week and just brush it back to smooth down. I couldnt imagine trying to detangle every co-wash


 


newgrowth15 said:


> I don't plan to use heat on my hair for the rest of this year (not even for length checks). I am currently APL when straightened and want to get to MBL by December 2010.


 
*Hi LaFemmeNaturelle!*  i hear ya! i couldn't imagine detangling after every cowash either!
first i tried going 3 or 4 days without detangling and now i've worked up to once every 2 weeks! (plus, when bunning, it isn't essential to have "comb through hair, right?) i just smooth my hair with my hands into a bun.
this fotki: http://public.fotki.com/sylver2/ helped me alot. 
plus i do alot of oil rinses so by the time my hair dries, i can run my fingers through it!

*Hi Newgrowth15!* i also completely agree with the idea of not using heat ---even for length checks! i was going to use heat when i started at the beginning of the year, but then i thought, "why should i risk damaging my hair *JUST* to see how much it's grown"? it seems like that would defeat the purpose, right?! (grow it, just to fry it off again checking how much it's grown!) so i think that's a wise decision. i've decided to wrap it once i touch up my texlax which will get it flat enough to see any differences.

*LADIES*, a pearl of wisdom i've heard from another thread is that we need to be careful about WHEN we bun our cowashed hair because it is much more fragile directly after cowashing.
now, i'm gonna let my hair dry a bit before i bun it up. 

HHJ LADIES!


----------



## bless57 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have to try this


----------



## cch24 (Apr 19, 2010)

I cowash daily and detangle daily as well. When I was transitioning detangling was a must because of the line of demarcation. Now that I am fully natural I have discovered that my hair is not tightly curled, and likes to be combed. I detangle with the conditioner in my hair under running water, apply my leave-in and moisturizer, and then use my hands to smooth my hair into a bun. Works like a charm, for my hair at least.


----------



## peachykeen (Apr 19, 2010)

What are you ladies co-washing with?


----------



## grow (Apr 19, 2010)

peachykeen said:


> What are you ladies co-washing with?


 
i'm using mostly HE LTR, HE LTR and Jane Carter Nutrient Replenishing Conditioner.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Apr 19, 2010)

Jason Jojoba, Redken Smooth Down, White Rain Tropical Coconut, VO5 Kiwi Clarifying Conditioner...and on and on. I'm not ashamed of being a conditioner junkie. Higher-end or cheapie - love 'em all.


----------



## Lola Laughs (Apr 19, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> Jason Jojoba, Redken Smooth Down, *White Rain Tropical Coconut*, VO5 Kiwi Clarifying Conditioner...and on and on. I'm not ashamed of being a conditioner junkie. Higher-end or cheapie - love 'em all.


 
I was just pleasantly surprised by the bolded.  Great slip, nice smell, moisturizing enough and got it at the dollar store to boot--I just can't bring myself to spend a lot on an instant condish that I'm going to just rinse down the drain.


----------



## blackindia07 (Apr 19, 2010)

I want to try cowashing so badly but I prepoo with LOTS of oils (thick ones like castor and wheat germ), avocado and coconut milk.  And relunctant to stop since I have seen such a difference in my hair since I started.  I dont think Id be able to get all of that out of my hair just cowashing....Ya think???


----------



## grow (Apr 19, 2010)

blackindia07 said:


> I want to try cowashing so badly but I prepoo with LOTS of oils (thick ones like castor and wheat germ), avocado and coconut milk. And relunctant to stop since I have seen such a difference in my hair since I started. I dont think Id be able to get all of that out of my hair just cowashing....Ya think???


 
i've heard that conditioners have cleansing agents in them already.

when researching i even found that my beloved ORS HAIR MAYONAISE has SLS in it. (so i had to let it go...no more sls's for me..too strong)

i actually put jbco on my hair AFTER i've cowashed and moisturized and i do oil rinses from time to time, so imo, i don't think it would be bad.

but everyone's hair is different. so you might want to try it to see how it works for you.


----------



## Barbie83 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've been co-washing and bunning 3-4 times a week for about 2 weeks now (due to my 2x a day workout schedule) and my roots feel craaaazzy thick 

I'm gonna keep this up until Mid-may when I get my sew-in


----------



## Stella B. (Apr 19, 2010)

I have just started to co-wash every 3-4 days with 3 different conditioners. (trying to use up all these conditioners I have.) It seems my hair likes it so far...


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 19, 2010)

peachykeen said:


> What are you ladies co-washing with?


 
WEN
V05 Moisture Milks Line
Aussie Moist Products 
Herbal Essences

I can't wait to take these braids out so I can start cowashing again


----------



## Barbie83 (Apr 19, 2010)

peachykeen said:


> What are you ladies co-washing with?



Mostly Suave....Tropical Coconut, Aloe & Waterlily, Refreshing Tangerine (I got my eye on that new Pomegranate Splash too....)

Sometimes Herbal Essences Hello Hydration....


----------



## lolascurls (Apr 19, 2010)

I usually use just herbal essences Hello Hydrations and LTR but I just got some L'oreal conditioner that has ceramides in it. 
So far so good. I co-wash about 1-2 times a week and I used a knock off Aussie Moist condish as the first rinse then use the ceramide conditioner. 
I'll see if I notice any differences in manageability by the end of the week! :sigh:


----------



## Jade Feria (Apr 21, 2010)

*Co-washed on Monday with Renpure Moisturizing conditioner*


----------



## equestrian (Apr 21, 2010)

an extra bump


----------



## grow (Apr 22, 2010)

what about bunning techniques.......

i'm curious to see how we bun....

ok, i'll start...while my hair is still wet, i put my leave in's on, then i seal with oil.

i let my hair airdry a bit with that on it, then i get my sandwich bag and put my ends in.

then i roll the sandwich bag up close to my scalp and put on a scrunchie.

then i cover my bun (sandwich bag) and i'm ready to bounce!


----------



## grow (May 4, 2010)

hi ladies, i'm about to see how this technique has paid off soon!

i'm just waiting for some products to arrive (hopefully by next week), then i will finally perm!

i'm 16 weeks post, and learned about and started trying this method since the end of march '10.

so far, looking at the damp ng and measuring it, i've noticed more than 3 inches of ng to perm, but the final verdict will arrive once it's all straight, so we'll see......soon!


----------



## belldandy (May 4, 2010)

^^can't wait for the pics! 
I usually cowash with Aussie moist or an Organix condish, they smell really great


----------



## grow (May 4, 2010)

belldandy said:


> ^^can't wait for the pics!
> I usually cowash with Aussie moist or an Organix condish, they smell really great


 

thanks, girl! this time, even i cannot wait to take the pics!
(i'll be posting them on the APL thread.)

i just can't wait to finally "see" my hair again after 4 months....i've been missing it like crazy!

good choice to cowash with products that smell good, too!

i think that helps us want to use them more often.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (May 4, 2010)

I co-wash with Knot Today.  That is the one that my hair seems to like above all others, even Aussie Moist.


----------



## Nameless (May 4, 2010)

Wrong thread.


----------



## ladysaraii (May 4, 2010)

cch24 said:


> I cowash daily and detangle daily as well. When I was transitioning detangling was a must because of the line of demarcation. Now that I am fully natural I have discovered that my hair is not tightly curled, and likes to be combed. I detangle with the conditioner in my hair under running water, apply my leave-in and moisturizer, and then use my hands to smooth my hair into a bun. Works like a charm, for my hair at least.


 

I'm the same.  i detangle with each wash with wet hair and conditioner.

I no longer comb my hair dry, it has to be at least damp if not completely wet, if not I have problems.

But I have yet to have an issue using a shower comb on my hair.  And I'm 11 months post.


----------



## equestrian (May 15, 2010)

bump again


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 12, 2012)

Bump! Interesting thread!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 12, 2012)

I cowash once a week and bun (my minis) everyday and im now inlove with my hair. No breakage no splits no ssks


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jul 12, 2012)

All I do is cowash daily and wet bun. Have gone from 4 inches long at big chop on April 5, 2010 to 3 inches before WL now. That's 2 yrs, 3 mos and counting.


----------



## LexiDior (Jul 12, 2012)

Are any of you who cowash more than once a week relaxed?? I love to cowash but i dont want to "overdo" if there is such a thing.


----------



## closertomydreams (Jul 12, 2012)

LexiDior said:


> Are any of you who cowash more than once a week relaxed?? I love to cowash but i dont want to "overdo" if there is such a thing.


 
I'm relaxed and I cowash 3-4 times per week. I have been doing it for a while now and I haven't had any ill affects. I am on the last week of a 14 week stretch and cowashing was a life saver.


----------



## janeemat (Oct 15, 2012)

I am bumping this thread for inspiration for me.  I have been on a  personal cowash and bun challenge.  So I have been reading the bun threads to keep me focused. I also found the one posted on Yvette that bunned for a year.  And boy is that one inspiration.  I will only wear my hair down on this Sat Oct 20th for my mother's 70th birthday celebration.  I am bunning for 3 months 7 days a week.


----------



## g.lo (Oct 15, 2012)

just wondering if this would too much manipulation?


----------



## KPH (Oct 15, 2012)

Guess I am inadvertently in this challenge because I sweat a lot in my head and can't stand to have it touching me and am now 1inch from BSL and just measured last night

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 15, 2012)

OK dumb question. I am planning to bun at least five to six days a week. My question is does my hair have to be in the same old bun styles or can I bun with character. I mean my hair would be up daily and moisturised nightly but I like to wear my hair diffidently from time to time. Will not having every last strand hidden defeat the purpose or does it have to be the buns the hide every last strand. My new routine will be cowash twice weekly and deep condition weekly. I will bun 6 days a week some totally hiding my ends and some with character. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Tonto (Oct 15, 2012)

*That thread is very interesting. I don’t really know if I can do that with my hair though (afraid to play all the time with my density). Does anyone with hair that looks like mine have tried it? 
Here is a picture of what my hair looks like loose *http://helowaddicted.skyrock.com/3116339485-Mise-a-jour-Challenge.html


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 15, 2012)

Diva_Esq said:
			
		

> All I do is cowash daily and wet bun. Have gone from 4 inches long at big chop on April 5, 2010 to 3 inches before WL now. That's 2 yrs, 3 mos and counting.



This morning I posted some pics in the "Everyday...." style thread with a comment that I might start Rollersetting soon, now I read this and am having second thoughts....simple is better for me. I bunned most of the last 3 months and had good retention despite some issues I was combating. I don't know, we'll see....


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree with the cowashing, as ditching shampoo has been nothing but fantastic for my hair...but I see better results from WnG's & Pinappling with my Buff.  Buns felt like too much manipulation for me.


----------



## RayRayFurious (Oct 15, 2012)

Does anyone know of any YouTubers who do this? I'm interested in bunning for a few months to see if this works for me.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 15, 2012)

RayRayFurious said:


> Does anyone know of any YouTubers who do this? I'm interested in bunning for a few months to see if this works for me.



I think Tracey from Keep It Simple Sista does it. I don't know if she does it constantly throughout the year but I remember once she had a six month challenge with bunning and everyone was following her. Her hair is so pretty. Other than that I just notice that everyone with the extreamly long hair wears their hair in some sort of protective style on youtube. 

I was wondering how often do the people who bun move their bun around so they won't create breaking from wearing the bun in the same place all the time. Those are the two things I fear breakage from wearing it all the time and wondering can I bun without every last strand being protected. Just wondering if I would get the same effect like a messy bun etc. I think I read in another thread that it could dry out your ends but I wasn't sure since it's not rubbing on your clothes. 

Thanks,


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 15, 2012)

RayRayFurious said:


> Does anyone know of any YouTubers who do this? I'm interested in bunning for a few months to see if this works for me.



I think Tracey from Keep It Simple Sista does it. I don't know if she does it constantly throughout the year but I remember once she had a six month challenge with bunning and everyone was following her. Her hair is so pretty. Other than that I just notice that everyone with the extreamly long hair wears their hair in some sort of protective style on youtube. 

I was wondering how often do the people who bun move their bun around so they won't create breaking from wearing the bun in the same place all the time. Those are the two things I fear breakage from wearing it all the time and wondering can I bun without every last strand being protected. Just wondering if I would get the same effect like a messy bun etc. I think I read in another thread that it could dry out your ends but I wasn't sure since it's not rubbing on your clothes. 

Thanks,


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 15, 2012)

almond eyes said:


> I am co-signing with Dlewis on the fact that different things work for different people. I think fine haired women who bun wet must be very careful. I used to do this when my hair was relaxed and I thought that the low manipulation and no heat were helping but *the wet bunning with all of the moisturisers caused breakage.*
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes




That was my experience as well.  Breakage city.


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 16, 2012)

I used to be frightened of co washing because I have fine hair. But now 
I use my fingers for light combing and do not go heavy on the moisturisers and now I see a lot of progress. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## janeemat (Oct 16, 2012)

g.lo said:


> just wondering if this would too much manipulation?


 
I have been wetting my hair 3 times a week.  Cowash either Mon and Wed or Tues and Thurs.  My regular wash is on Sat.  I have bunning since Sept.  My hair is manipulated more if I rollerset.


----------



## janeemat (Oct 16, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong said:


> I think Tracey from Keep It Simple Sista does it. I don't know if she does it constantly throughout the year but I remember once she had a six month challenge with bunning and everyone was following her. Her hair is so pretty. Other than that I just notice that everyone with the extreamly long hair wears their hair in some sort of protective style on youtube.
> 
> I was wondering how often do the people who bun move their bun around so they won't create breaking from wearing the bun in the same place all the time. Those are the two things I fear breakage from wearing it all the time and wondering can I bun without every last strand being protected. Just wondering if I would get the same effect like a messy bun etc. I think I read in another thread that it could dry out your ends but I wasn't sure since it's not rubbing on your clothes.
> 
> Thanks,


I move my bun...to the right, to the left, low and high bun.  Someone mentioned wet bunning.  Personally I let my hair hang and air dry  at least 80% before I put it in a bun.  I don't bun soaking wet hair.


----------



## janeemat (Oct 16, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong said:


> OK dumb question. I am planning to bun at least five to six days a week. My question is does my hair have to be in the same old bun styles or can I bun with character. I mean my hair would be up daily and moisturised nightly but I like to wear my hair diffidently from time to time. Will not having every last strand hidden defeat the purpose or does it have to be the buns the hide every last strand. My new routine will be cowash twice weekly and deep condition weekly. I will bun 6 days a week some totally hiding my ends and some with character. What do you ladies think?


 
You can change your bun styles.  I'm pretty simple with my buns.  I just move them around.  If I do a rollerset sometimes I sweep that into a bun. However, I have not rollerset since mid Sept.  I'm really keeping it simple and just giving my hair a rest.  Buns are not my favorite but what the heck.  I'm trying to make some decisions on what I want to do with my hair, so for now it is bunning.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 16, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> I agree with the cowashing, as ditching shampoo has been nothing but fantastic for my hair...but I see better results from WnG's & Pinappling with my Buff.  Buns felt like too much manipulation for me.



For me, buns can be a little hard on my ends. 

Lately I started putting my hair up in a "ponytail" (using a stretched head band) and pin curling my hair to look like a bun without using tension on the ends. I think the tension to keep the ends in the bun was too much.


----------



## gennatay (Oct 16, 2012)

I co-wash at least 3xs a week and bun.   I play around with bang options and accessories so I wont get bored.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Oct 16, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> For me, buns can be a little hard on my ends.
> 
> Lately I started putting my hair up in a "ponytail" (using a stretched head band) and pin curling my hair to look like a bun without using tension on the ends. I think the tension to keep the ends in the bun was too much.



I kinda do the same to keep my hair out of my face, except I leave my ends out....it's more of a puff, than a pony.  My hair is so all over the place, that it's a battle to get it all bunned up...lol, it's just better to leave it lookin crazy.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 16, 2012)

i wash/dc and bun twice a week.  i am relaxed, so it really helps with protecting my ends.  i don't use elastics.  i use Spin Pins to hold the bun in place.  those elastics would wreck havoc on my ends.


----------



## BGT (Oct 16, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> i wash/dc and bun twice a week.  i am relaxed, so it really helps with protecting my ends.  i don't use elastics.  i use Spin Pins to hold the bun in place.  those elastics would wreck havoc on my ends.



I have the goody spin pins and they don't keep my bun in place.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Oct 16, 2012)

^^^ same

10 char.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

   So I have recently been trying wet bunning and I find my hair really likes it. So my question is would you suggest wet bunning for the winter months? I live in NY so I am trying to figure out how to keep my hair (without covering it up everyday) from freezing in the winter. Do I have to give up wet bunning : (


----------



## janeemat (Oct 17, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> So I have recently been trying wet bunning and I find my hair really likes it. So my question is would you suggest wet bunning for the winter months? I live in NY so I am trying to figure out how to keep my hair (without covering it up everyday) from freezing in the winter. Do I have to give up wet bunning : (


 
Do it at night.  That way the following morning your hair is mostly dry.  I prefer cowashing and bunning at night, tying it down with a scarf.  The next morning, I have very little to do.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 17, 2012)

Tonto said:


> That thread is very interesting. I don’t really know if I can do that with my hair though (afraid to play all the time with my density). Does anyone with hair that looks like mine have tried it?
> Here is a picture of what my hair looks like loose http://helowaddicted.skyrock.com/3116339485-Mise-a-jour-Challenge.html



Are you going to translate?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 18, 2012)

I just started co washing and I must say that I love it. I see my hair gaining thickness and moisture. I haven't gotten the method of bunning just yet but I might give it a try. I usually do Bantu Knots as my PS and wear a knot out for low manipulation. My hair likes the Bantu knot out. I do wants to up my co washing from once weekly to 2-3x weekly. I also found that co washing has helped tremendously with my new growth during stretching past 8 weeks (I have just started stretching to 20 weeks now)

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## g.lo (Oct 18, 2012)

Now thinking about it, last year i was in the cowash challenge and my hair grew sooo much! Why did I stop!!!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 18, 2012)

Co-washing has definitely been a part of my regiment for about 2 months.  I have recently up'ed my times per week from 1x to 2-3x.  I would love to bun exclusively but I'm so in love with my swang!  I do notice that retention is hindered by my frequent heat use... So I'm making an extremely conscience effort to gradually ween off direct heat (blow-drying and flat ironing) and return to roller-setting and wet wrapping in 3 weeks after I relax.  This together with bunning will assist my retention and overall health 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mjon912 (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't Cowash but I do bun...it helps tremendously...but I have to give myself breaks, I'll bun for like 6 weeks straight and then wear my hear down for a while, maybe a week or two, then start bunning or protective styling again...if I tried to bun to MBL I'd lose my mind, all this work and I never get to enjoy my hair =\


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 20, 2012)

Testing the cowash/bunning theory now....


----------



## leiah (Oct 20, 2012)

Cowashing and bunning is what i've been doing this whole time.  Works for me.  Buns are so much easier with long hair.

I'm trying to cowash every other day now.  I shampoo once a week


----------



## Dove56 (Oct 20, 2012)

Cowashing/bunning absolutely works. My hair on my profile page is from bunning/cowashing and I grew it very quickly because I retained all of my growth. 

My hair isn't that long anymore because I've kept it around BSL or SL. I'm in between SL and BSL and I got serious about growing back to WL so I've been cowashing/bunning for a month and my hair is already thriving. I plan on doing this until Dec. 2013 and trim every 6 months (instead of cutting 6-7 times a years to maintain BSL).


----------



## karenjoe (Oct 21, 2012)

beautiful hair!!! 

maybe I'll start weekly cowashing...

I have one month to go in my 6 mo stretch..... 

maybe I'll try it the last month


----------



## g.lo (Oct 21, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U, love your bun!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 21, 2012)

g.lo said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U, love your bun!!!



Thank you g.lo! It's a big mile stone to me to be able to have one.


----------



## Mertzy (Oct 22, 2012)

RayRayFurious said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of any YouTubers who do this? I'm interested in bunning for a few months to see if this works for me.



Fgrogan does this and as a result she has thick waist length relaxed hair


----------



## BGT (Oct 22, 2012)

I am going to try this. Instead of wet bunning, I wash the night before and then bun in the morning.


----------



## UnexpectedDamsel (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been doing this for a while now. But my method is kind of different from a lot of peoples. So I wash my hair once a month for starters.  And on the first day after the wash, I let it air dry for a bit, then blow it dry on cool.  Then I put it up in a pony tail.  I braid the ends of the pony tail in a semi loose braid.  I then proceed to tuck the braid under and bun my hair.  I NEVER undo that braid. The only thing I do is at the end of each week, I undo the bun and pony tail I made (so keep in mind my hair is still in that braided shape) and repackage the pony tail together. And tuck the braid under once more. And bun again.  I don't comb my hair for a MONTH.  The bun still looks fresh everyday.  I rap the bun itself with a scarf every night, then I put a bonnet on top of it.  In the morning I just slick down the edges and go. Quite simple. Works for me. If you are prone to tangles and matting. Then it may not be your type of thing. But I retain allllll of my growth this way. Only problem is my boyfriend is starting to complain about my hair being in a bun all the time.  But whatever. He can wait til March when I decide to be a little bit freer with my hair. For now. I want to retain ALL of my growth.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 22, 2012)

UnexpectedDamsel said:


> I've been doing this for a while now. But my method is kind of different from a lot of peoples. So I wash my hair once a month for starters.  And on the first day after the wash, I let it air dry for a bit, then blow it dry on cool.  Then I put it up in a pony tail.  I braid the ends of the pony tail in a semi loose braid.  I then proceed to tuck the braid under and bun my hair.  I NEVER undo that braid. The only thing I do is at the end of each week, I undo the bun and pony tail I made (so keep in mind my hair is still in that braided shape) and repackage the pony tail together. And tuck the braid under once more. And bun again.  I don't comb my hair for a MONTH.  The bun still looks fresh everyday.  I rap the bun itself with a scarf every night, then I put a bonnet on top of it.  In the morning I just slick down the edges and go. Quite simple. Works for me. If you are prone to tangles and matting. Then it may not be your type of thing. But I retain allllll of my growth this way. Only problem is my boyfriend is starting to complain about my hair being in a bun all the time.  But whatever. He can wait til March when I decide to be a little bit freer with my hair. For now. I want to retain ALL of my growth.



How do you moisturize your hair during that time?


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 22, 2012)

UnexpectedDamsel said:


> I've been doing this for a while now. But my method is kind of different from a lot of peoples. So I wash my hair once a month for starters.  And on the first day after the wash, I let it air dry for a bit, then blow it dry on cool.  Then I put it up in a pony tail.  I braid the ends of the pony tail in a semi loose braid.  I then proceed to tuck the braid under and bun my hair.  I NEVER undo that braid. The only thing I do is at the end of each week, I undo the bun and pony tail I made (so keep in mind my hair is still in that braided shape) and repackage the pony tail together. And tuck the braid under once more. And bun again.  I don't comb my hair for a MONTH.  The bun still looks fresh everyday.  I rap the bun itself with a scarf every night, then I put a bonnet on top of it.  In the morning I just slick down the edges and go. Quite simple. Works for me. If you are prone to tangles and matting. Then it may not be your type of thing. But I retain allllll of my growth this way. Only problem is my boyfriend is starting to complain about my hair being in a bun all the time.  But whatever. He can wait til March when I decide to be a little bit freer with my hair. For now. I want to retain ALL of my growth.



UnexpectedDamsel - What do you use to slick down the edges?  Do you work out?  If so, how do you manage the sweat, etc?  Do you by chance have photos? 

TIA!


----------



## Gryphyn (Oct 22, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:


> How do you moisturize your hair during that time?



Ditto - how often do you moisturize and how?  How long have you been following your reg and how long is your hair now?

I only wish I had the patience to do this! I get too  when it comes to protective styles.


----------



## fairyhairy (Oct 23, 2012)

How do you ladies bun natural hair without get tangles?


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Oct 23, 2012)

What do you ladies do to secure the bun? Bobby pins, clips, elastics, etc?


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 23, 2012)

I tried to read thru most of the thread but I didn't see any one mention how they avoid build up on the hair from frequent co washing?


----------



## BGT (Oct 23, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I tried to read thru most of the thread but I didn't see any one mention how they avoid build up on the hair from frequent co washing?



I use a clarifying shampoo. Once every few weeks.


----------



## janeemat (Oct 23, 2012)

BGT said:


> I use a clarifying shampoo. Once every few weeks.


 
YEP used a clarifying poo on Sat.  I clarify every 6 weeks or so regardless of if I'm cowashing.


----------



## janeemat (Oct 23, 2012)

bhndbrwneyes said:


> What do you ladies do to secure the bun? Bobby pins, clips, elastics, etc?


 
Sometimes I bun by just twisting my hair around in a bun and then secure it with 3/4 bobby pins.  Other times I use elastics and a couple of bobbi pins.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Oct 23, 2012)

My hair always gets tangled in elastics so I need to buy some bobby pins


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 23, 2012)

clarifying shampoo whenever I feel like it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 23, 2012)

Are there any 4a naturals with REALLY thick hair that wet bun? I'm thinking about giving it a try, but I'm not entirely sure if it's possible with my thickness and shrinkage.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 23, 2012)

Are all V05 conditioners cone free?


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 23, 2012)

I am going to start washing 1x a week cowashing 1x a week.
Suscribing.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 23, 2012)

I already co wash x2 a week but I may up it to 3


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 23, 2012)

Doing a modified version and just saturating my hair with water as part my LOC method nightly. So far so good....I'm trying to get a handle on how best to work with my low porosity. I tried co-washing daily and every other day but it was too much for me.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Oct 23, 2012)

How log does your hair have to be to be ale to bun when natural


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 23, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> How log does your hair have to be to be ale to bun when natural



For a bun I was comfortable with, APL stretched. Shoulder length stretched minimum for me.


----------



## havilland (Oct 23, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I tried to read thru most of the thread but I didn't see any one mention how they avoid build up on the hair from frequent co washing?




i bun ALOT and cowash almost exclusively these days.  i use clarifying conditioner by VO5 and i use dr. bronners castille soap (very diluted with water and a few drops of oil to make it less harsh) once a month or less to remove any buildup.

i really don't have any issues with buildup though since i started using clarifying conditioner instead of regular conditioners to co wash.


----------



## havilland (Oct 23, 2012)

i need to make a commitment to bun until thanksgiving......it might help me get through this transition a little easier.

any time i have had damage or wanted major retention, cowashing and bunning always worked for me.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Oct 23, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:
			
		

> For a bun I was comfortable with, APL stretched. Shoulder length stretched minimum for me.



And what bun method did you use? A sock bun? Or something else? I'm collar bone  length


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 23, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> And what bun method did you use? A sock bun? Or something else? I'm collar bone  length



I put cowashed, damp hair into a pony puff, tuck the ends under and bobby pin.


----------



## RegaLady (Oct 23, 2012)

UnexpectedDamsel said:


> I've been doing this for a while now. But my method is kind of different from a lot of peoples. So I wash my hair once a month for starters. And on the first day after the wash, I let it air dry for a bit, then blow it dry on cool. *Then I put it up in a pony tail. I braid the ends of the pony tail in a semi loose braid. I then proceed to tuck the braid under and bun my hair. I NEVER undo that braid. The only thing I do is at the end of each week, I undo the bun and pony tail I made (so keep in mind my hair is still in that braided shape) and repackage the pony tail together. And tuck the braid under once more. And bun again.* I don't comb my hair for a MONTH. The bun still looks fresh everyday. I rap the bun itself with a scarf every night, then I put a bonnet on top of it. In the morning I just slick down the edges and go. Quite simple. Works for me. If you are prone to tangles and matting. Then it may not be your type of thing. But I retain allllll of my growth this way. Only problem is my boyfriend is starting to complain about my hair being in a bun all the time. But whatever. He can wait til March when I decide to be a little bit freer with my hair. For now. I want to retain ALL of my growth.


 
Sound like what I do and I _swear_ by it! It also helps to keep my 4a/b hair stretched in a bun. No tangles at take down.


----------



## Perfexion (Oct 23, 2012)

This is a good video on how to style short natural hair into a bun. This youtuber also has another video that I can't find at the moment on making a faux bun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nXUG6FoPu0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## karlajamaica (Oct 24, 2012)

Good post.

I am wigging my 4a/b hair, but the principles are pretty much the same.  I just started to keep my hair in french braids for 8 weeks at a time.  I co-wash it in the braids whenever I feel like it (1-3x per wk) and do a clarifying wash once a month.  

I take down the braids with shea butter and re-braid after 8 weeks.  Very low manipulation and I can wash my hair as often as I like.  



RegaLady said:


> Sound like what I do and I _swear_ by it! It also helps to keep my 4a/b hair stretched in a bun. No tangles at take down.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 24, 2012)

bhndbrwneyes said:


> What do you ladies do to secure the bun? Bobby pins, clips, elastics, etc?



Spin Pins are your friend!  you can get them from Walmart, Target, or Sallys.  they hold better than bobby pins and all you may need is one of two of the large ones.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 24, 2012)

BGT said:


> I have the goody spin pins and they don't keep my bun in place.



BGT

do you use the large ones or the small?  i grab my hair into a pony, twist and wrap it into a bun.  i secure the bun with a spin pin on top on the left, and the bottom on the right.  i use the large ones.  now my hair on the sides still isn't long enough to stay put so, so i use a snap clip on each side behind my ears or close to the bun to make those strands stay in place.  my hair is layered.

how do you use yours?  i have a friend that uses them and she has neck length hair.  she uses the smaller ones.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 24, 2012)

i'm going to try this high bun thing again.  i really wanted to wait until my hair was much longer, but i was watching some vids and it seems it can be done with my length.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 24, 2012)

I just co washed using tresemme naturals for the second day in a row and I'm now bunned up air drying


----------



## NJoy (Oct 24, 2012)

Yay!  Getting back to bunning.  I had to stop while transitioning because my relaxed and natural hair didn't play nicely together.


----------



## Charla (Oct 24, 2012)

I've been alternating between buns and wigs for the last 3 weeks.  I've been trying to really conscious of my bun placement and I never slick back my edges.  My buns are always light and loose.  

And I've been alternating what I use to hold my bun.  I never use the same tool more than 2 days in a row --looped metal comb, satin scrunchie, banana clip, Goody Kimberly clip, hair pins (not bobby. I really don't like those.)  So far so good.

To give my buns texture, I'll do a braid n curl on my hair pampering day, which is once weekly. I can't get with daily cowashing.  I'm really enjoying my pampering days!


----------



## janeemat (Nov 5, 2012)

Bumping this thread again.  I need motivation to keep bunning!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 5, 2012)

i really want to try to bun my hair until the end of the year.  i really want to see how my retention i get from bunning and is it really worth it.


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'll be trying this until the end of the year. I plan to co-wash at night - maybe every other night instead of every night.


----------



## BGT (Nov 5, 2012)

I've been co-washing every 2 days and bunning. I lose so little hair now when detangling. It's great.


----------



## frobellete (Nov 6, 2012)

ive been bunning for the last month now and i have retained all my length no brekage at all. im sooo happy its so easy and quick. detangling once or twice a week is a breeze cos the hair is already stretched. i will stick to this for a while. hope to make bsl nxt yr im apl right now.


----------



## janeemat (Nov 6, 2012)

I will be cowashing and bunning today with my ceramides conditioner when I get home.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 6, 2012)

janeemat said:
			
		

> I will be cowashing and bunning today with my ceramides conditioner when I get home.



Which conditioner do you use?


----------



## janeemat (Nov 6, 2012)

Rozlewis said:


> Which conditioner do you use?


 
Kanechomn Ceramides Cond


----------



## 4changeisgood2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Okay, so I'm loving the idea of bunning but I've felt that my hair is simply too short... UNTIL.... I came across this video tonight! Honestly at first I didn't know where she (NaturalTari) was going with this but, was stunned to see her methods for short 4a/4b hair, it just seemed so different and unexpected. Maybe its just me but I KNOW I can do this, even if I don't think I can yet achieve some of the other lovely buns shown in this thread. THIS video makes a bun doable for some of my fellow 4/a-4/b shorter lengthed ladies!!! Now I'm sure some of you have already seen this video so forgive my enthusiam, but this gives me hope for future bunning! Yeaaaaaaah!!  (Admittedly, not sure how the co-washing part will work with this but, still an achievable bun.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0bs7q_0MiI


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 6, 2012)

gonnabme1st said:
			
		

> Okay, so I'm loving the idea of bunning but I've felt that my hair is simply too short... UNTIL.... I came across this video tonight! Honestly at first I didn't know where she (NaturalTari) was going with this but, was stunned to see her methods for short 4a/4b hair, it just seemed so different and unexpected. Maybe its just me but I KNOW I can do this, even if I don't think I can yet achieve some of the other lovely buns shown in this thread. THIS video makes a bun doable for some of my fellow 4/a-4/b shorter lengthed ladies!!! Now I'm sure some of you have already seen this video so forgive my enthusiam, but this gives me hope for future bunning! Yeaaaaaaah!!  (Admittedly, not sure how the co-washing part will work with this but, still an achievable bun.)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0bs7q_0MiI



Oh you just made me one happy camper lol been struggling with wanting a full bin at sl!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 6, 2012)

gonnabme1st said:
			
		

> Okay, so I'm loving the idea of bunning but I've felt that my hair is simply too short... UNTIL.... I came across this video tonight! Honestly at first I didn't know where she (NaturalTari) was going with this but, was stunned to see her methods for short 4a/4b hair, it just seemed so different and unexpected. Maybe its just me but I KNOW I can do this, even if I don't think I can yet achieve some of the other lovely buns shown in this thread. THIS video makes a bun doable for some of my fellow 4/a-4/b shorter lengthed ladies!!! Now I'm sure some of you have already seen this video so forgive my enthusiam, but this gives me hope for future bunning! Yeaaaaaaah!!  (Admittedly, not sure how the co-washing part will work with this but, still an achievable bun.)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0bs7q_0MiI



This is so great!


----------



## abcd09 (Nov 7, 2012)

Anyone know the results of cowashing while stretching or transitioning on particularly 4abc hair (tight,tny curls/naps).  Anyone good results within matting?


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 7, 2012)

abcd09 said:


> Anyone know the results of cowashing while stretching or transitioning on particularly 4abc hair (tight,tny curls/naps).  Anyone good results within matting?



I've only been CW x3 a week for about 2 weeks I'm 8 weeks post and I'm definitely 4bc and I like it so far. My hair stays hydrated more often and it makes combing thru my new growth a lot easier


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 7, 2012)

abcd09 said:
			
		

> Anyone know the results of cowashing while stretching or transitioning on particularly 4abc hair (tight,tny curls/naps).  Anyone good results within matting?



I am also 4a who co-washes 3x weekly.  I am currently 20 weeks post with no issues with ng manageability.  What keeps my hair and new growth manageable is DC'ing each time water touches my hair.  I've been bunning and knotting my hair only for three weeks.  Plus using ceramide rich oils to seal my moisture has been the best thing for my hair by far.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 7, 2012)

abcd09 said:


> Anyone know the results of cowashing while stretching or transitioning on particularly 4abc hair (tight,tny curls/naps).  Anyone good results within matting?



I think most of my hair is 4a. I've been cowashing on and off for years and stretching for about 2 years and never had issues with matting from it.  If anything cowashing (as opposed to stretching out washing) causes more tangles.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Nov 7, 2012)

Although I keep my hair primarily in mini braids, I cowash 2x per week.  I'm going to start bunning them for the next 6 months to see if there is a difference between what I am currently doing with them and bunning them daily.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 9, 2012)

...........


----------



## BGT (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm still co-washing and bunning!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm bunning but cowashing daily. I'll just  around in this thread and see what I can learn.


----------



## abcd09 (Nov 10, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> I think most of my hair is 4a. I've been cowashing on and off for years and stretching for about 2 years and never had issues with matting from it.  If anything cowashing (as opposed to stretching out washing) causes more tangles.


greenandchic Did you mean it causes _more_ or less tangles? Tangles aren't good either, especially for fine hair. erplexed I think I remember you saying your hair is fine once or twice...


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 10, 2012)

abcd09 said:


> greenandchic Did you mean it causes _more_ or less tangles? Tangles aren't good either, especially for fine hair. erplexed I think I remember you saying your hair is fine once or twice...



I meant to say cowashing helps _prevent _tangles as opposed to stretching out washing cycles.  The more I cowash, the less tangled my hair is for the most part as long as I keep my moisture/seal/protein levels in check.  

Yes, a good portion of my hair is on the finer side.  My hair is mostly medium - fine. 

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 10, 2012)

UnexpectedDamsel said:
			
		

> I've been doing this for a while now. But my method is kind of different from a lot of peoples. So I wash my hair once a month for starters.  And on the first day after the wash, I let it air dry for a bit, then blow it dry on cool.  Then I put it up in a pony tail.  I braid the ends of the pony tail in a semi loose braid.  I then proceed to tuck the braid under and bun my hair.  I NEVER undo that braid. The only thing I do is at the end of each week, I undo the bun and pony tail I made (so keep in mind my hair is still in that braided shape) and repackage the pony tail together. And tuck the braid under once more. And bun again.  I don't comb my hair for a MONTH.  The bun still looks fresh everyday.  I rap the bun itself with a scarf every night, then I put a bonnet on top of it.  In the morning I just slick down the edges and go. Quite simple. Works for me. If you are prone to tangles and matting. Then it may not be your type of thing. But I retain allllll of my growth this way. Only problem is my boyfriend is starting to complain about my hair being in a bun all the time.  But whatever. He can wait til March when I decide to be a little bit freer with my hair. For now. I want to retain ALL of my growth.



Good idea.

Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## abcd09 (Nov 10, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> I meant to say cowashing helps _prevent _tangles as opposed to stretching out washing cycles.  The more I cowash, the less tangled my hair is for the most part as long as I keep my moisture/seal/protein levels in check.
> 
> Yes, a good portion of my hair is on the finer side.  My hair is mostly medium - fine.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion!


You scared me for a second  

I used to cowash a while ago once a week and use a shampoo once a week. I can't remember what I liked about it, but I stopped because of the buildup made my hair look very very bad and dirty (caked on condish on the roots, grayish looking)

ETA: greenandchic @DominicanBrazilian82  and everyone else,  Just got done cowashing and I had a lot of buildup.  It took me forever to get it out. How are you all not getting buildup? I'm guessing that when you all cowash you are a. NOT dcing  everytime and b, not leaving it on longer than 10 minutes.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 11, 2012)

abcd09 said:


> You scared me for a second
> 
> I used to cowash a while ago once a week and use a shampoo once a week. I can't remember what I liked about it, but I stopped because of the buildup made my hair look very very bad and dirty (caked on condish on the roots, grayish looking)
> 
> ETA: @greenandchic @DominicanBrazilian82  and everyone else,  Just got done cowashing and I had a lot of buildup.  It took me forever to get it out. How are you all not getting buildup? I'm guessing that when you all cowash you are a. NOT dcing  everytime and b, not leaving it on longer than 10 minutes.



abcd09
Are you using a cone free conditioner as for cowashing the ones with cones cause buildups on my hair. There are also cleansing/clarifying  conditioners to try and for the moisturising ones try not to get it on your scalp and roots. Even though I cowash at times, I still make sure to use a poo to get rid of any buildup I may acquire.


----------



## abcd09 (Nov 11, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:


> @abcd09
> Are you using a cone free conditioner as for cowashing the ones with cones cause buildups on my hair. There are also cleansing/clarifying  conditioners to try and for the moisturising ones try not to get it on your scalp and roots. Even though I cowash at times, I still make sure to use a poo to get rid of any buildup I may acquire.


Fhrizzball Yes they do have cones...but they also leave my hair tangle free at 24 weeks post. I've tried the cone free-- namely AO and Giovanni Direct- and they leave my hair tangled. Used to use wen /hair 1 a year ago and they don't seem to work that well with removing buildup. What do you use?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 11, 2012)

I had to come and put in my 2 cents in agreement with the OP. I just started bunning and cowashing daily year and noticed a huge difference in the progress of my hair growth and its thickness. It has improved tremendously and I must admit, I do not wish to change this regimen because it's working so well for me. I'm doing far less to my hair and it is happy for sure!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 11, 2012)

abcd09 said:
			
		

> You scared me for a second
> 
> I used to cowash a while ago once a week and use a shampoo once a week. I can't remember what I liked about it, but I stopped because of the buildup made my hair look very very bad and dirty (caked on condish on the roots, grayish looking)
> 
> ETA: greenandchic @DominicanBrazilian82  and everyone else,  Just got done cowashing and I had a lot of buildup.  It took me forever to get it out. How are you all not getting buildup? I'm guessing that when you all cowash you are a. NOT dcing  everytime and b, not leaving it on longer than 10 minutes.



I DC each time I co-wash and I don't have much, if any, build-up.  I let me DC sit on for about 45-1hr under heat, each time.  

I co-wash like I'm shampooing (paying a lot of attention to my scalp when in the shower).  My DC will take care of my strands, so while I apply my co-wash condish to my hair in the shower, I'm more concerned with agitating my scalp to rid some of the things that might be on there.  Now I don't have a lot of buildup, because I don't use that many products on my scalp.  I also chelate every other wash.  I do one lather of the chelating shampoo and one of the moisturizing poo.  When I clarify/chelate (ORSCreamyAloe), I rinse out my prepoo about 80% and then add my chelating shampoo.  Rinse and follow up with a moisture poo.  This might help me rid some of the buildup for my co-washes.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 11, 2012)

Aggie said:
			
		

> I had to come and put in my 2 cents in agreement with the OP. I just started bunning and cowashing daily year and noticed a huge difference in the progress of my hair growth and its thickness. It has improved tremendously and I must admit, I do not wish to change this regimen because it's working so well for me. I'm doing far less to my hair and it is happy for sure!



I agree.  When I co-wash I either bun it, or knot it.  My hair has truly thanked me for this.  The thickness and overall health is partially due to conditioning my hair often.  I would recommend this practice to anyone who is not doing it.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 11, 2012)

abcd09 said:


> @Fhrizzball Yes they do have cones...but they also leave my hair tangle free at 24 weeks post. I've tried the cone free-- namely AO and Giovanni Direct- and they leave my hair tangled. Used to use wen /hair 1 a year ago and they don't seem to work that well with removing buildup. What do you use?



I use Tresemme Naturals and sometimes I add oil to it for more of a boost. Even when I cowash though I don't apply it to my roots or scalp as that just causes buildup for me. I hear As I am has a good cleansing cowash and I only hear rave reviews on that. Then there's also the Suave/V05 cleansing conditioners to use. Since you're so far along and if you don't already, keeping your hair sectioned helps. I go a step further and braid or twist the sections because even with sectioned loose hair I get tangles galore.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 11, 2012)

To help with buildup, I sometimes use a cleansing conditioner if I don't want to use a shampoo.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 11, 2012)

abcd09: I use a cleansing conditioner once a week, especially now that I have introduced modified cones. I clarify whenever the mood strikes me. I clarified this weekend, the last time I clarified before this was in August.

I am curious what you define as buildup. How does buildup manifest on your hair? what are the things you experience? I am just wondering if you are misdiagnosing the problem.


----------



## Bublin (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm going to start co-washing at night, bun and tie it down with a scarf for smooth hair. i have zero time for all that in the am.
The braidouts are killing my hair.  I always bun it but the actual process of braiding and undoing is killing my ends.


----------



## abcd09 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> @abcd09: I use a cleansing conditioner once a week, especially now that I have introduced modified cones. I clarify whenever the mood strikes me. I clarified this weekend, the last time I clarified before this was in August.
> 
> I am curious what you define as buildup. How does buildup manifest on your hair? what are the things you experience? I am just wondering if you are misdiagnosing the problem.


Ogoma Buildup to me is white gunk that comes from conditioner and other products. It makes the hair closest to the scalp look grey and sticky and when a fingernail is ran across the scalp/strands whitish stuff comes up. I don't think it's another scalp problem because it seemed to occur like this after I cowashed on saturday. I noticed it in the shower and spent 20 or more minutes just trying to rinse it out without resorting to using a cleansing product, yet I still couldn't get it all. This occurs even though I do not put the condish on or 1 inch from my scalp (I guess it seeped down there because I left it on for an hour). I don't know if my hair in particular is more susceptible to buildup for some odd reason.

I know the products I use have cones. I wish I could find something else that worked in moisturizing my hair.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 12, 2012)

abcd09 said:


> @Ogoma Buildup to me is white gunk that comes from conditioner and other products. It makes the hair closest to the scalp look grey and sticky and when a fingernail is ran across the scalp/strands whitish stuff comes up. I don't think it's another scalp problem because it seemed to occur like this after I cowashed on saturday. I noticed it in the shower and spent 20 or more minutes just trying to rinse it out without resorting to using a cleansing product, yet I still couldn't get it all. This occurs even though I do not put the condish on or 1 inch from my scalp (I guess it seeped down there because I left it on for an hour). I don't know if my hair in particular is more susceptible to buildup for some odd reason.
> 
> I know the products I use have cones. I wish I could find something else that worked in moisturizing my hair.



abcd09

When last did you clarify? Perhaps you need to clarify and start all over. If you are using cones then you are going to need to regularly use products with cleansing agents to get it out. To help you out, here is a great list of surfactants and what cones they remove: http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/curl-products/whats-the-scoop-on-silicones. I was getting white flakes with products that never flaked before and I knew it was time to at least clarify my edges since I massage oil on there in addition to everything else I do with the rest of my hair.

If co-washing is not working for you and you want to bun your hair wet everyday, you might consider water rinsing and using conditioner halfway down your hair. The key is to modify things to work for both your hair and your lifestyle.


----------



## abcd09 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> @abcd09
> 
> When last did you clarify? Perhaps you need to clarify and start all over. If you are using cones then you are going to need to regularly use products with cleansing agents to get it out. To help you out, here is a great list of surfactants and what cones they remove: http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/curl-products/whats-the-scoop-on-silicones. I was getting white flakes with products that never flaked before and I knew it was time to at least clarify my edges since I massage oil on there in addition to everything else I do with the rest of my hair.
> 
> If co-washing is not working for you and you want to bun your hair wet everyday, you might consider water rinsing and using conditioner halfway down your hair. The key is to modify things to work for both your hair and your lifestyle.


I use shampoo once a week. No problems before. Only when I cowash. I suppose if I pick this up again I'm going to have to still shampoo once a week. 

Thanks I will take a look at that link.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 12, 2012)

Does anyone experience dry scalp cause I'm getting little flakes but not bad I've just never had that problem and I've just started co washing every other day but winter just started as well so that might be it as well


----------



## curls4daze (Nov 15, 2012)

Personally, I started co-washing every day this week and I love it. I don't even see as much breakage as I used to, and my hair feels much stronger.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 15, 2012)

abcd09 said:
			
		

> Ogoma Buildup to me is white gunk that comes from conditioner and other products. It makes the hair closest to the scalp look grey and sticky and when a fingernail is ran across the scalp/strands whitish stuff comes up. I don't think it's another scalp problem because it seemed to occur like this after I cowashed on saturday. I noticed it in the shower and spent 20 or more minutes just trying to rinse it out without resorting to using a cleansing product, yet I still couldn't get it all. This occurs even though I do not put the condish on or 1 inch from my scalp (I guess it seeped down there because I left it on for an hour). I don't know if my hair in particular is more susceptible to buildup for some odd reason.
> 
> I know the products I use have cones. I wish I could find something else that worked in moisturizing my hair.



I get the same buildup. I have to shampoo my scalp. Just HAVE too. I cowashed last night and I ran my fingernail across my scalp. Gunk. I had to shampoo just a little to get the gunk out.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## havilland (Nov 15, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> I get the same buildup. I have to shampoo my scalp. Just HAVE too. I cowashed last night and I ran my fingernail across my scalp. Gunk. I had to shampoo just a little to get the gunk out.
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



i use a cleanser once every 4-6 weeks or so.  i use diluted sulfate shampoo or diluted ACV or a sulfate free shampoo or DR Bronners castille soap diluted on my scalp to get at buildup.  i co wash every 2 days or so and bun.  so far so good.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 15, 2012)

Ion Hard Water condish is the best it conditions and removes build up


----------



## abcd09 (Nov 16, 2012)

havilland said:


> i use a cleanser once every 4-6 weeks or so.  i use diluted sulfate shampoo or diluted ACV or a sulfate free shampoo or DR Bronners castille soap diluted on my scalp to get at buildup.  i co wash every 2 days or so and bun.  so far so good.


havilland
What condish do u use? I'm jealous that you don't get "the gunk" lol and shocked. How is this possible


----------



## abcd09 (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh update. I washed with a cleanser  (borax) after a prepoo and dced with my usual mix. No gunk and my hair was super easy to detangle and comb. Maybe the gunk was worth it lol


----------



## havilland (Nov 16, 2012)

abcd09 said:


> @havilland
> What condish do u use? I'm jealous that you don't get "the gunk" lol and shocked. How is this possible




oh i get gunk.....i just massage my scalp and rinse it with the water and ignore it....

i tried tresemme and HATED IT! i tried hello hydration and HATED IT!  i tried aussie moist and HATED IT!  so much for those....so now i use:

 suave coconut -  my cheapie but least favorite

 hairveda moisture 24/7 - this is pricey for co washing, but works the best

 hairveda moisture pro - this is a light protein i use for when my hair feels moisture overloaded



for cleaning ---

i clean my hair and scalp as needed with Vo5 clarifying conditioner,  or with diluted ACV (forgot about that one)  i usually use ACV first before i try anything with sulfate if my hair is gooky and scalp is itchy

hairveda amla shampoo (very clarifying...this is a sulfate free sudsing shampoo) 

or hairveda amla cream rinse (cleansing, but not clarifying..this is a creamy gentle product)

or for a deep deep clean i use Tresemme Deep Cleansing shampoo (sulfate but so gentle it ridiculous)


----------



## Bublin (Nov 16, 2012)

Are you ladies detangling with a comb every time you co-wash?
How often do you comb?


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 16, 2012)

Bublin said:


> Are you ladies detangling with a comb every time you co-wash?
> How often do you comb?



I detangle 1x a week. I smooth my products in with open palms so I don't rake through my hair daily. The further I am away from a detangling session, the more shed hairs come out when I smooth.


----------



## havilland (Nov 19, 2012)

Bublin said:


> Are you ladies detangling with a comb every time you co-wash?
> How often do you comb?



I try to detangle once a week.  I don't always do it. And I pay for it when I don't with tangles galore.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 19, 2012)

Bublin said:


> Are you ladies detangling with a comb every time you co-wash?
> How often do you comb?


 

I used to detangle my hair once a week but I quickly found that that was a big mistake because my hair was always so tangled and detangling sessions lasted wayyyyy too long. Now I detangle twice a week - Sundays and Wednesdays. 

What a big difference this has made. I use AO GPB  conditioner on damp/wet hair for detangling because this really makes my hair super soft and easy to detangle while in the shower.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 20, 2012)

I detangle daily after I put in my leave in to get my hair in a bun. Then I don't touch it again until that night when I M&S


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 20, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I detangle daily after I put in my leave in to get my hair in a bun. Then I don't touch it again until that night when I M&S



Me too.  I do the same


----------



## Songbirdb (Nov 21, 2012)

MRJ1972 said:


> I attempted to adopt this practice myself, but I lose sooo much hair when co-washing ( with the detangling ) because I also stretch my relaxers...I have fine, weak hair so I am thinking that I should hold off on the stretching and co-washing until my hair is strong again...but I certainly agree that these methods will retain length!


 
I have very fine, thin weak hair as well. I wanted to try to method, but my bun looks anorexic just like my ponytails. I used a phony pony, but those even seem to cause damage. I guess I'll never master this method.


----------



## krissyhair (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm doing this for the summer. It worked before, it's gonna work again. I'm finda grow some hair.


----------



## krissyhair (Apr 20, 2014)

Here is my method. I can only do it in the summer because during the winter I have to wear thick, heavy hats that mess up my buns.

I co-wash every other day, detangle in the shower with my fingers and roll up the shed hair into a ball. After rinsing, I t-shirt dry, then add more conditioner and some oil to leave in. I use spin pins or elastic to secure the bun and I'm set for the day.


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 30, 2014)

Interesting thread. Is anyone still doing this?


----------



## assiyrabomb (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm definitely doing this method this summer!


----------



## PlainJane (May 2, 2014)

assiyrabomb said:


> I'm definitely doing this method this summer!


I'm going to try it too! I'll update in August if it works for me


----------



## krissyhair (May 4, 2014)

[USER=324729]PlainJane[/USER];20020321 said:
			
		

> I'm going to try it too! I'll update in August if it works for me


Do we need a summer cowash and bun thread?


----------



## Rozlewis (May 4, 2014)

I will be doing this most of the summer too.


----------



## PlainJane (May 5, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> Do we need a summer cowash and bun thread?


Hmm not sure! I may just join the 2014 cowash challenge. 


Bumping to share this thread 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=655627


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 8, 2014)

If someone decide start the challenge, please tag me.


----------



## krissyhair (May 25, 2014)

I am chugaluging with my cowash and bun regimen.

I'm cowashing 3-5x a week and wear a bun or wash and go, layering product on top of conditioner for a sopping wet bun.


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (May 25, 2014)

Is anyone with coarse (not shiny) 4b hair, cowashing?


----------



## prettybyrd (May 25, 2014)

I'm glad this was bumped.  I'm bunning/braiding/twisting this year, and I had been wet bunning truly wet hair and it led to irritation.  I've decided to change my method and bun damp hair throughout the summer.  I've been bunning the past three days with success.  No itchiness, no burning.


----------



## PlainJane (May 27, 2014)

I'm still cowashing and bunning about three times a week. I don't really do anything to my hair in between cowashes except re-pin my bun or style it differently on the weekends. I have to start incorporating more protein though I had moisture overload last week and used aphogee two step this weekend.


----------



## krissyhair (Jun 27, 2014)

How are things going for everyone in this thread? I'm cowashing and bunning this summer. If you haven't yet john the bunning challenge. I really think it works.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm thinking about joining since I sweat so much at the gym - my scalp is angry with me if I don't wash at least twice a week.  I will see how my web bunning technique will work. I am pretty much style challenged with wet hair.


----------

